# TBT's 12 Days of Christmas



## Oblivia

I was told to write an intro that included the word "HARK!!", so there it was.  Hark.

We may not have a large-scale event this time around, but we do have a few minor holiday festivities to igniteth your excitement and maketh all your dreams come true!  From an amazing advent calendar that will grant daily bells and other free prizes, to a 12 day raffle that grants the possibility to win some of the rarest collectibles on the site, to a simple task that will net you free bells, we have tons to give away and lots to look forward to during this TBT holiday season!





Every day starting tomorrow (December 14th), we'll be holding a raffle for a random collectible.  If you check out the Bell Tree Shop, you'll see a new header for Jingle's Sled and a raffle ticket inside that can be purchased for 0 bells.  Grab one of these, and you'll be entered into the next day's raffle to win one of 45 collectibles!  That's right, we're talking feathers, eggs, Japanese runes, the coveted Pok?ball, and many, many more!  Each person to buy a ticket will have their name placed into a random number generator, as will the collectibles detailed below.  One of the staff members will draw one person and one collectible, the stars will align, and the lucky winner will be gifted their shiny new collectible within 24 hours of the announcement.  *This means one winner of one randomly drawn collectible per day, for a total of 12 winners in all*.  Without further ado, here's a full list of the collectibles that will be available to win:








 Easter Egg






 Sakura Easter Egg






 Pikachu Easter Egg






 Candy Easter Egg






 Dark Easter Egg






 Yoshi Easter Egg






 Togepi Easter Egg






 Waluigi Easter Egg






 Classic Easter Egg






 Chocolate Cake






 ど






 う






 ぶ






 つ






 の






 森






 Cherry (Fruit)






 Peach (Fruit)






 Apple (Fruit)






 Toy Hammer






 Pok?ball






 New Year's Party Popper






 Popsicle (TBT Beach Party)






 Ice Cream Swirl (TBT Beach Party)






 Pumpkin Cupcake






 Ancient Candle






 Voodoo Doll






 Spring Shamrock






 Famous Mushroom






 Father's Day Carnation






 Mother's Day Carnation






 Flower Glow Wand






 Heart Glow Wand






 Star Glow Wand






 Red Feather






 Yellow Feather






 Green Feather






 Blue Feather






 Pink Feather






 Purple Feather






 White Feather






 Black Feather






 Fair Pinwheel






 Blue Balloon






 Green Balloon


Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 1 Winner



*eun*









Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 2 Winner



*Snowfell*









Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 3 Winner



*VanessaMay18*









Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 4 Winner



*Sirena*









Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 5 Winner



*Dawnpiplup*









Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 6 Winner



*AccfSally*









Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 7 Winner



*Dancing shadowsS*









Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 8 Winner



*epoch*





Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 9 Winner



*Nodokana*





Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 10 Winner



*sheepie*





Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 11 Winners



*TykiButterfree*









Collectible number:





*FlyingSpaghetti*









Collectible number:








Spoiler: 12 Days of Collectibles - Day 12 Winners



*Luna Moonbug*









Collectible number:





*Darius-The-Fox*









Collectible number:






**The same collectible can be won by more than one person, but any specific person can only win one collectible.  We'll have to discount any duplicate winners.**




It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas on The Bell Tree.  Help us get into the holiday spirit by decorating your signatures and avatars!  Upload a Christmas, holiday, or winter themed signature and avatar and you will be given *100 bells* after posting about them in this thread for everyone to see.  It's okay if you're already displaying a festive avatar and signature; they don't need to be new. Just make sure they will spread yuletide cheer throughout the forum and that they still fit within our signature guidelines - *250px with 1 standard line of text*!


----------



## Justin

The popular Holiday Advent Calendar event is back returning from last year's Jingle's Jolly Jamboree but with quite the tech upgrade! In this fun activity, we encourage you to 'check in' to the Advent Calendar hub every day from now until Christmas Day. You'll primarily find a solid cache of TBT Bell rewards from the calendar, but we'll have a few other tricks up our sleeve along the way. Best of all, it's completely free to participate in! Don't miss out.

*Things to Know:*

Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 

*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*

_*The door for December 25th is now open as of 3:17AM Eastern Time.*_​


----------



## Jake

Where are my 100 bells


----------



## Jeremy

Jake said:


> Where are my 100 bells



Your setup is very yuletidey for sure!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is it okay to enter a raffle if you are already working on a powerpoint presentation that was planned to have over 1,000 slides? I may work on it, but that can't stop me from playing in the events.


----------



## seliph

im love you

also sig and av are gyjo enjoying hot coffee in the snow~


----------



## ZekkoXCX

is mine xmassy enough :v?

Also , this event is awesome i must say  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## p e p p e r

This is so awesome!!!!! omg I got my eye on the Pinwheel & Yellow Letter!!!!  Good luck everyone


----------



## Jeremy

Apple2012 said:


> Is it okay to enter a raffle if you are already working on a powerpoint presentation that was planned to have over 1,000 slides? I may work on it, but that can't stop me from playing in the events.



Yes, that's fine!  All you need to participate is a little holiday cheer. Also, this isn't really an event, more of a festive going-on to celebrate the holidays and earn some bells or collectibles.  We've had so many big events already this year that we decided to host something a bit smaller and more relaxing.


----------



## King Dorado

HOORAY AGAIN!


----------



## pandapples

winter theme: cold girls 

thanks for the holiday events! all the events this year were spot on


----------



## Aquari

cool!, i'll be praying to god and making daily plant sacrifices in hope of bagging a mori letter!

EDIT: i hope my siggy counts as festive!, theres a tiny christmas wreath on the door and if you look closely theres a christmas tree on the other side of the window!


----------



## Mariah

Good thing I changed my signature to one slightly more festive.


----------



## Kaiserin

SO EXCITING!


----------



## King Dorado

my holiday dinner signature counts, i hope!

and everybody loves a traditional Christmas Platypus!


----------



## seliph

King Dad said:


> my holiday dinner signature counts, i hope!
> 
> and everybody loves a traditional Christmas Platypus!



according to google reverse search that is a THANKSGIVING FEAST, how could you deceive us like this


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is my sig Christmas-y enough? It has the 12 Days of Christmas song


----------



## Jeremy

Apple2012 said:


> Is my sig Christmas-y enough? It has the 12 Days of Christmas song



We'll let it pass, except you'll need an avatar following the theme too!


----------



## Kaiserin

Wait, I already have an avatar and sig set up
So do I count?c':


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> according to google reverse search that is a THANKSGIVING FEAST, how could you deceive us like this



in America we eat the same food for Christmas!  Murica!


----------



## Jeremy

Teabagel said:


> cool!, i'll be praying to god and making daily plant sacrifices in hope of bagging a mori letter!
> 
> EDIT: i hope my siggy counts as festive!, theres a tiny christmas wreath on the door and if you look closely theres a christmas tree on the other side of the window!



Don't forget it's for both signature and avatar.  They both must follow the theme.



Kaiserin said:


> Wait, I already have an avatar and sig set up
> So do I count?c':



From the explanation: 





> It's okay if you're already displaying a festive avatar and signature; they don't need to be new


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> We'll let it pass, except you'll need an avatar following the theme too!



I changed my avatar to an Apple Christmas one. I also added more songs to my sig. I hope it's better.

Yes, I like to twist Christmas with apples.


----------



## Javocado

wow i can't wait to get a red balloon on dec 25th bless the advent calendar


----------



## Red Cat

I've updated my avatar and signature. I think I picked a good signature pic.


----------



## Aquari

Jeremy said:


> Don't forget it's for both signature and avatar.  They both must follow the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> From the explanation:



how bout now?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Yayyyy its christmass!


----------



## Bowie

My avatar and signature are already related to Christmas! Bing Crosby and Bowie on the set of a Christmas short they did together.

Also, you guys are the best. I always love the way you do the Christmas events (if they can even be called events).


----------



## DaCoSim

This is fun!!! I luv this idea guys! Here's me Xmas decor!


----------



## piske

Oh, yay! Raffles and advent calendar! :-D Thanks, Staff! 

Hope my avatar + signature are festive enough c:


----------



## Molasses

Time to get *FESTIVE*!

I dolled up my avatar and everything


----------



## Ghibli

*Bring me the eggnog I'm ready to spill my guts all over the decorations ;- ) *


----------



## Justin

The Holiday Advent Calendar is now ready! Our first door for December 14th is now open as of 3:13AM Eastern Time.



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## pandapples

is the advent calendar banner supposed to be at the bottom of the site? it helped me regardless

aaah the page for it is really well done!


----------



## Aquari

wow so cool!


----------



## Kitty2201

I made my avatar and signature winter themed


----------



## Idfldnsndt

_discrimination._
What about Summer Christmas??


----------



## SensaiGallade

Happy Toy Day everyone!


----------



## KatRose

My profile is really heckin' in the festive spirit now. CHRISTMAS LET'S GO.


----------



## Meliara

Will do anything for free bells.

Winter themed? Check.

Edited to add:  Awwww, I <3 the sound effects on the calendar!


----------



## brutalitea

I'm glad I was able to get Photoshop to work.


----------



## Halloqueen

I hope this will suffice. I tried to utilize a Christmas tree in the background but I'm not really experienced with creating these things and couldn't get it to look right.


----------



## Hermione Granger

This is all so lovely I am joining in the x-mas spirit! Thank you for this all, hohoho~


----------



## Capeet

Am I Christmas-y now? 

I'm loving the pretty advent calendar and lights and looking forward to the exciting raffles. All this is more than enough! Happy holidays!


----------



## SharJoY

Happy Holidays to all.

Good luck to everyone that enters the raffles.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Love the advent calendar!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

All the collectables! :O And that Advent Calander is the cutest thing ever, js.


----------



## littletwinclouds

the advent calendar is so cute!!
and i had a great time getting my sig into the christmas spirit!


----------



## Bunnilla

I think my avatar and sig are pretty wintery (;


----------



## Blueskyy

Any events are great events. Yay!!


----------



## piske

Oh, my the advent calendar is freaking adorable! Sound effects and everything! X)


----------



## Pinkbell

Whooohoo looking good tbt ^^


----------



## mintellect

"ANY collectable"

Where is weird doll


----------



## Horus

Jeremy said:


> Yes, that's fine!  All you need to participate is a little holiday cheer. Also, this isn't really an event, more of a festive going-on to celebrate the holidays and earn some bells or collectibles.  We've had so many big events already this year that we decided to host something a bit smaller and more relaxing.



Prefer events like this and that advent page is impressive.

Probably the closest I'll ever get to a night theme...


----------



## OverRatedcx

Is mine christmas-y enough? ^^


----------



## Xandra

OK i have my Christmas-Themed avatar and signature... hehe. (What?! I definitely did not just google it...)


----------



## Stacie

Got my avatar and signature all Christmas'd up!  Thanks for the events TBT staff.


----------



## StarUrchin

Thanks for doing this staff!


----------



## Pinkbell

Now my Sig and avatar are ready for some festive times ^^


----------



## Venn

Got my avatar and signature reading for the holidays!
I hope I didn't make the signature to big..


----------



## Butterstroke

Christmas is so close now. It's so close, you can taste the festive.


----------



## toadsworthy

Tis the season!


----------



## Jacob

I hope my avatar and signature are winter enough, I need the bells to repay some people for their christmas lights

and thanks for the raffle ticket, thats a cool idea


----------



## pipty

Happy holidays


----------



## Samansu

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! <3


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I hope my avi and siggy are Christmasy enough  I don't have Photoshop rn so I can't make a proper one!


----------



## Zireael

I just changed mine up for the season! I hope they're Christmasy enough. 
(Be sure to check out the artists responsible for these fantastic works, I credited them under my signature!)

By the way, that advent calendar is spectacular, I love it! Huge well done to those responsible, it's such a novel idea and it looks brilliant. I'm really feeling the Christmas spirit here omg.


----------



## sej

woo! this is really exciting


----------



## AquaStrudel

AHHH This is so generous, thank you!! My avi/sig is of Jack Frost from SMT/Persona for the winter <3 (although I may change it for something more Christmas-sy and red and green later)


----------



## Abbaba

Hopefully my avatar and signature is festive enough, I enjoy the simpleness of my signature, I feel like I'm really getting that message across. And my avatar is basically me, I'm sad because I didn't get a advent calendar 
But other than that…
*HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------



## cornimer

The advent calendar looks really great! I love it 

Also this event is really cool! I'm excited for the raffle. Got my avatar and signature ready as well.


----------



## Flare

Calender looks great!
Can't believe Christmas is already here...
Got my avatar and sig all ready for this.


----------



## Gracelia

I hope Yotsuba tearing up gifts ferociously works! Happy Holidays all and thank you for the events :,D


----------



## mogyay

hope this set is alright! can't go wrong with some festive moomins! and thanks for putting this on guys, i'm really excited for the raffle and advent calendar!


----------



## Javocado

The advent calendar looks stellar !!


----------



## Piezahummy

Good job !
The advent calendar looks very good.
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## TykiButterfree

This is a cool Christmas event! You made Ghirahim want to get in the holiday spirit. lol


----------



## Peter

Everyone with a festive avatar and sig who has posted in this thread so far has received their 100 bells prize.
If you're expecting the prize and wondering why you haven't been given it, check again to make sure you're within the rules:



Oblivia said:


> Upload a Christmas, holiday, or winter themed signature and avatar



Although I've been quite lenient with the prize-giving (it is Christmas after all!), there were a few that just weren't wintery or Christmassy enough to pass! Also, make sure to have an avatar *and* a signature.
If you still think you're deserving and I've just skipped over you (I’m sorry in advance), let me know...

*Edit:* Please check the post I made *here* if you think your avatar + signature should have been accepted, but you think you didn't receive bells.


*Happy Holidays everyone!*​


----------



## ZetaFunction

Awesome event!  The advent calendar looks really nice too!

Also got my festive hats out for my avi/sig


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Are my avatar and signature festive?
Just asking can you re change your signature/avatar back to normal once you got the bells?
Thank you so much ^-^


----------



## Pookie4557

My first time being on Bell Tree during Christmas and I'm so excited! Tbh I've got my heart set on that Pokeball, but I doubt I'll win anything, so good luck everybody.


----------



## arbra

My holiday signature (first ever signature btw) and holiday avatar (also first avatar)

Hopefully they abide by the rules (I used paint.net to verify that the picture is only 250 px tall)


----------



## skarmoury

I can practically feel the Christmas spirit! And I hope my snooty little avi & adorable sig count for the season's greetings!


----------



## Gir

Made a Christmas avi and sig c:


----------



## Peter

Hello, just a quick announcement.

So far 3 people have messaged me about their avatar + signatures not being accepted, even though they had been, and I'd already sent the bells.

To check if you've received your bells without a notification, you can check your transaction log. To do this, click the number of bells next to your name in the sidebar, and click the transactions button at the of the box that pops up. If you've received them, you should have a message saying that I've adjusted your bells with the message "Deck the Halls".

Also please note that I've only sent out the bells prior to my first post in the thread (about 4:35pm GMT), so no-one after that has received any so far.

Sorry for the confusion, and thank you!


----------



## Antonio

I habe made my avatar wear a Santa hat, and i have added some Christmas lights, jingle, and a present balloon to my signature. By the way i love the events.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Christmas avatar & Signature updated! Thanks for the awesome holiday event!<3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

is mine christmassy enough :^


----------



## N a t

OH, MY, GOD. THIS IS GOING TO BE SO FUN. And I think it sounds super relaxing after how crazy Halloween was! I adore advent calendars, because when I was a kid I used to get them with chocolates inside, and they were so delicious! Usually they're cheap and gross, but to me, it was some of the most amazing chocolate ever. These events are always super generous, everyone always wins something, and I love that! Thanks so much, to the staff for doing such an amazing job. I have always enjoyed my time on this forum. And thank you to my friends throughout the community for being awesome people, and making my stay here even better! Happy Holidays everyone! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, does my sig count as festive because of the naughty gif? Or does that not count? Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG, I JUST WENT TO THE TBT ADVENT CALENDAR, AND IT LOOOKS SOOOOOO COOOOOOOOOL. I LOVE interacting with it lol! Nice job guys, it's fantastic ;D


----------



## Vickie

♥_ avatar and sig ready to take christmas on!  _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## ForgottenT

100 TBT pl0x.


----------



## Sholee

avatar and sig changed! :] 

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## SensaiGallade

I think my sig and avatar are up to standards. Don't you?

Anyway, Merry Christmas to everyone on the forums! Have a wonderful holidays and also an amazing new year!


----------



## Cadbberry

Happy Holidays one and all


----------



## seliph

Peter said:


> Everyone with a festive avatar and sig who has posted in this thread so far has received their 100 bells prize.
> If you're expecting the prize and wondering why you haven't been given it, check again to make sure you're within the rules:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've been quite lenient with the prize-giving (it is Christmas after all!), there were a few that just weren't wintery or Christmassy enough to pass! Also, make sure to have an avatar *and* a signature.
> If you still think you're deserving and I've just skipped over you (I’m sorry in advance), let me know...
> 
> *Edit:* Please check the post I made *here* if you think your avatar + signature should have been accepted, but you think you didn't receive bells.
> 
> 
> *Happy Holidays everyone!*​



Are mine not wintery enough? They're in the snow :/

Wait nvm found it


----------



## Cellixhem

I edited my sig and avatar too!


----------



## seliph

Wait for the raffle is the prize a random collectible or do you get to choose one?

How does it work I'm confused and dumb


----------



## PeeBraiin

Happy Holidays,  everyone!


----------



## Oblivia

Just a heads up to everyone that the first of our 12 collectible raffles will be held *tonight at 11pm EST*, and I'll be announcing those results shortly thereafter as well as editing them into the first post.  The raffle tickets for December 15th will be available for purchase beginning at 7pm EST tonight and will be available for a full 24 hours, although the times of the raffles themselves may differ depending on which staff member is holding the drawing for that specific day.

Although there will be a bit of overlap today, expect ticket rollover to take place at 7pm EST for the remainder of the event.  Best of luck to everyone - I'm super excited to draw the first raffle winner tonight!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Changed my avatar/sig. Here are some Christmas spirits!


----------



## Trystin

Happy Holidays c:


----------



## Berry <3

I drew my avatar and used amiibo camera(+photo edit) for signature!!! Happy holidays everyone!!

does mine count? :3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Change signature and avatar for 100 TBT? I *always* find it a pain to change my signature, even when I have to make one up.

Whatever. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Oblivia

gyro said:


> Wait for the raffle is the prize a random collectible or do you get to choose one?
> 
> How does it work I'm confused and dumb



Both the winner and the collectible will be randomized.


----------



## hestu

ayyy switched up my avi & sig


----------



## Cascade

Goodluck to everyone and Happy Holidays


----------



## Chicha

This is so awesome. I think a smaller event like this is very understandable since there were so many big events this year. The advent calendar is super cute! I'm especially excited for the raffle. /prays4starglowwand

Thank you all for hosting! I changed up my avatar and sig so hopefully it'll count.


----------



## SharJoY

Peter said:


> Hello, just a quick announcement.
> 
> So far 3 people have messaged me about their avatar + signatures not being accepted, even though they had been, and I'd already sent the bells.
> 
> To check if you've received your bells without a notification, you can check your transaction log. To do this, click the number of bells next to your name in the sidebar, and click the transactions button at the of the box that pops up. If you've received them, you should have a message saying that I've adjusted your bells with the message "Deck the Halls".
> 
> Also please note that I've only sent out the bells prior to my first post in the thread (about 4:35pm GMT), so no-one after that has received any so far.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, and thank you!



I did not get the bells.

Edit:  Sorry Peter!  I was looking at the wrong log.


----------



## N a t

I was worried my sig wasn't christmasy enough, so I updated it again :v


----------



## uwuzumakii

Does my signature count as Christmas-y?


----------



## Crash

yayyy, thank you staff as always :') 

also added a christmas avatar along with my signature!!!


----------



## Justin

Thank you for all the lovely comments on the Advent Calendar page! It was a lot of fun to create and I'm glad you guys like it as much as I do.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Would a cheap amiibo camera from a Christmas background count? I'm about to do a neighborhood group photo of Leafton for one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> Would a cheap amiibo camera from a Christmas background count? I'm about to do a neighborhood group photo of Leafton for one.



Can you put some Christmas apples in the group too? Christmas 2016 is a Merry Appley Christmas.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Apple2012 said:


> Can you put some Christmas apples in the group too? Christmas 2016 is a Merry Appley Christmas.


Nope, you already did it. And I want you to be unique.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> Nope, you already did it. And I want you to be unique.



Thanks for wishing me to be unique. I was just crazy because you know how I am about apples.


----------



## ramen.jpg

Can i get 100 tbt for being festive plz im poor


----------



## Frostbite2002

Just updated my signature to something a little more festive ^_^ I hope everyone is having an amazing holiday season so far, I just love the atmosphere of the Winter holidays! <3 
My avatar was already in the spirit of things as I went along with the tradition of putting Santa hats in it, it really does make the forums seem more cheery and unified!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Here's my festive avatar and signature!  Can't wait to get my free TBT!


----------



## N a t

I got my bells, even though I got no notifications at all. Just remember how many bells you had when you post guys, and if you see 100 more than what you had, you should be fine LOL

Thank you very much for the free bells


----------



## Mariah

I guess my Christmas goblin avatar and man dancing in the snow and singing Mariah Carey's "All I want for Christmas is You" signature weren't festive enough.


----------



## Laudine

Peter and I have sent the bells for festive avatars and signatures so far!

Unfortunately there are a few that we feel weren't wintery or Christmassy enough. Please double check that you have an avatar and signature that fit the rules:



Oblivia said:


> Help us get into the holiday spirit by decorating your signatures and avatars! Upload a Christmas, holiday, or winter themed signature and avatar and you will be given *100 bells* after posting about them in this thread for everyone to see.



Also, please make sure that your sig follows TBT's signature rule; 250 pixels in height + 1 line of standard text.


Lastly, if you have avatar and signature that follow the rules but received no bells notification, please check Peter's earlier announcement 



Peter said:


> So far 3 people have messaged me about their avatar + signatures not being accepted, even though they had been, and I'd already sent the bells.
> 
> To check if you've received your bells without a notification, you can check your transaction log. To do this, click the number of bells next to your name in the sidebar, and click the transactions button at the of the box that pops up. If you've received them, you should have a message saying that I've adjusted your bells with the message "Deck the Halls".


----------



## King Dorado

Oblivia said:


> Both the winner and the collectible will be randomized.



oh, i too had read the original post to mean the winner got to choose the collectible they wanted.  i'll blame it on the eggnog.  

btw some pretty cool collectibles are missing from the list of any collectible that has ever been available for purchase in the Bell Tree Shop, is there any way that these please could be added to the kitty for the peoples?:

46. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cake  
47. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weird Doll  
48.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Golden Egg


----------



## Peter

Mariah said:


> I guess my Christmas goblin avatar and man dancing in the snow and singing Mariah Carey's "All I want for Christmas is You" signature weren't festive enough.



Your dancing man was definitely festive enough, and you were given your bells:



Spoiler











You can check this yourself in your transaction log: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?u=23235&currencyid=1


----------



## pinkcotton

How's my avatar and signature? ^-^


----------



## Trystin

I didn't receive my bells. Is my avatar or signature not wintery enough? Which one?


----------



## Captain James

So, am I all that Holiday themed? Kapp'n seems pretty happy!


----------



## Chicha

Awesome, thank you for the 100 TBT, staff!

Hope everyone's having a good holiday season.


----------



## Laudine

purpleunicorns said:


> View attachment 190462I didn't receive my bells. Is my avatar or signature not wintery enough? Which one?



Your avatar wasn't wintery enough, it's perfect now though! I've just sent you your bells


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I didn't get mine...I wonder what's the matter?


----------



## pinkcotton

Is mine not Christmas-y, wintery enough? Because I'll change it in a heartbeat.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

They say my signature is too big but I dunno how to change it...


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> oh, i too had read the original post to mean the winner got to choose the collectible they wanted.  i'll blame it on the eggnog.
> 
> btw some pretty cool collectibles are missing from the list of any collectible that has ever been available for purchase in the Bell Tree Shop, is there any way that these please could be added to the kitty for the peoples?:
> 
> 46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cake
> 47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird Doll
> 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Egg



Hm, I think the Weird Doll may be considered? No on the Golden Egg though.


----------



## ramen.jpg

It's kinda weird nobody gets a notification for the bells but I'm happy I got free bells anyway


----------



## N a t

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They say my signature is too big but I dunno how to change it...



I might be able to resize it for you? I'll try rn lol.


----------



## Peter

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They say my signature is too big but I dunno how to change it...



I've resized it for you, and sent you the code to use in your signature in a reply to your VM~


----------



## N a t

LOL PETER BEAT ME TO IT. GG.


----------



## Trystin

Laudine said:


> Your avatar wasn't wintery enough, it's perfect now though! I've just sent you your bells



Wonderful, thank you Laudine!


----------



## Aquari

Justin said:


> Hm, I think the Weird Doll may be considered? No on the Golden Egg though.



yes *please* add weird doll to the mix


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Fixed!  ^^


----------



## Oblivia

King Dad said:


> oh, i too had read the original post to mean the winner got to choose the collectible they wanted.  i'll blame it on the eggnog.
> 
> btw some pretty cool collectibles are missing from the list of any collectible that has ever been available for purchase in the Bell Tree Shop, is there any way that these please could be added to the kitty for the peoples?:
> 
> 46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cake
> 47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird Doll
> 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Egg


 
I'll try to update my post to make things more clear, but yes, both the day's winner and collectible will be chosen via random number generator:




			
				Oblivia said:
			
		

> Each person to buy a ticket will have their name placed into a random number generator, as will the collectibles detailed below. One of the staff members will draw one person and one collectible, the stars will align, and the lucky winner will be gifted their shiny new collectible within 24 hours of the announcement.



As far as the collectibles you mentioned, we view the Golden Egg as being an exclusive collectible for the first person to solve all of the Easter riddles and is not tradeable, therefore we see it as being along the same lines as an event prize.  Jeremy was very firm about not bringing back the weird doll, and we opted to omit the original cake and Halloween candies just due to general lack of interest and wanting to raise the likelihood of winning the more rare and sought-after collectibles.  There can only be 12 winners, after all!

I also want to address something that seems to have stirred up a bit of confusion.  All the bells being awarded for Deck the Halls are being done via manual adjustment, meaning you won't get a PM notification.  You can see whether or not you've been credited the bells by viewing your transaction log as Peter mentioned.  Also, you won't get the 100 bells if your signatures aren't within the allowed limit of *250px* in height + 1 line of standard text, so make sure you measure before you post!


----------



## pinkcotton

How do we measure? Does mine exceed?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Also, do we have to be displaying our raffle tickets in order for them to count or something?


----------



## seliph

pinklolipop34 said:


> How do we measure? Does mine exceed?



Open your signature with Paint, the width + height will be shown at the bottom. Yours is fine.


----------



## Oblivia

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Also, do we have to be displaying our raffle tickets in order for them to count or something?



No.  As long as the item is in your inventory you'll be included in the raffle.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ok!  A lot of people are displaying them so I wasn't sure lol.


----------



## pinkcotton

I just got my bells, thank you very much!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Oh, did they already give out the 100 bells? I didn't get any. Take your time, tho! No rush. c:


----------



## N e s s

omg i want that pokeball


----------



## Oblivia

Hermione Granger said:


> Oh, did they already give out the 100 bells? I didn't get any. Take your time, tho! No rush. c:



It looks like Peter gave you the 100 bells around 11:30am EST.  Check your transaction log.


----------



## Chloebug44

100 bells please!  Lol, anyways, I love Christmas! I get to play in the snow and see family! Happy holidays to everyone! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, after the raffle will our raffle ticket disappear? Because I didn't know it'd be in my inventory when I bought it haha.


----------



## Oblivia

Chloebug44 said:


> 100 bells please!  Lol, anyways, I love Christmas! I get to play in the snow and see family! Happy holidays to everyone!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, after the raffle will our raffle ticket disappear? Because I didn't know it'd be in my inventory when I bought it haha.



The tickets for today's raffle will be removed from the shop at 11pm EST, and removed from everyone's inventory shortly thereafter.


----------



## Chloebug44

Oblivia said:


> The tickets for today's raffle will be removed from the shop at 11pm EST, and removed from everyone's inventory shortly thereafter.



Ok, thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Bcat

woo-hoo! Glad I made myself festive a few days ago.


----------



## Oblivia

The raffle ticket for December 15th is now in the shop and available for purchase!  There's also only four hours left before today's ticket is removed, so be sure to grab one for a chance at a new collectible if you haven't already!


----------



## Makusai

MEOWY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## N a t

WEW, BOUGHT ME A TICKET BOI


----------



## roseflower

Just updated my signature and avi ^^

The advent calendar is beautiful, thank you staff


----------



## N a t

"Bought" lol


----------



## Aniko

I got a new signature and avi. Happy Holidays and thanks for the calendar, it's so pretty!


----------



## PeeBraiin

I did it!


----------



## Bunnilla

Good luck everyone! Nabbed me the 4th 15th ticket (;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got the new ticket (wanna win a glow wand collectible lol)!  I'm also really glad for the advent calendar, it's so much fun to open a door every day and see what you get!


----------



## King Dorado

Oblivia said:


> Jeremy was very firm about not bringing back the weird doll...



too late, Justin already said Maybe!!!  



Justin said:


> Hm, I think the Weird Doll may be considered? No on the Golden Egg though.



or does that now mean the tie-breaking vote goes to... Oblivia??  
(not sure how the TBT college of electors works...)
if things get settled by good old-fashioned arm-wrestling matches, then my money's definitely on Oblivia... she works out...


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> too late, Justin already said Maybe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> or does that now mean the tie-breaking vote goes to... Oblivia??
> (not sure how the TBT college of electors works...)
> if things get settled by good old-fashioned arm-wrestling matches, then my money's definitely on Oblivia... she works out...



Perhaps the Weird Doll triggers some sort of PTSD in poor Jer :v


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> then my money's definitely on Oblivia... she works out...



how dare you


----------



## Amilee

eeeeeeep thats amazing. 
thank you so much


----------



## Zireael

Oh yas, next ticket! This is maybe a dumb question, but does the ticket need to be visible in your inventory to count or are we entered as soon as we purchase the ticket?


----------



## Bunnilla

I have a question: 
So if you win from the raffle do you pick the collectible you want? or is it random o:


----------



## Chicha

Elvenfrost said:


> Oh yas, next ticket! This is maybe a dumb question, but does the ticket need to be visible in your inventory to count or are we entered as soon as we purchase the ticket?



One of the staff said it doesn't need to be displayed. 



Bunnilla said:


> I have a question:
> So if you win from the raffle do you pick the collectible you want? or is it random o:



It's random. I wish it wasn't but oh well. =v=

Just bought the next ticket. *o*


----------



## King Dorado

Petey Piranha said:


> Perhaps the Weird Doll triggers some sort of PTSD in poor Jer :v



could be...  there's definitely something _weird_ going on there (heh).  I just assumed that Jake somebody had provided a sizeable bribe to Jeremy to keep the supply frozen... 



Justin said:


> how dare you



anybody who declares that Sonya Blade is too soft, is not to be messed with...


----------



## seliph

this pink ticket best give me some luck


----------



## Zireael

Sirena said:


> One of the staff said it doesn't need to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> It's random. I wish it wasn't but oh well. =v=
> 
> Just bought the next ticket. *o*



Ah I must've missed it. Thanks!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

These are cool Christmas events. I made a fun holiday avatar and signature.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I give up on the signature, apparently I cannot make one. Every single one is too big.


----------



## Chloebug44

I never got my 100 tbt!


----------



## Oblivia

Chloebug44 said:


> I never got my 100 tbt!



Please be patient and give us a bit of time.  Every adjustment has to be done manually by one of the staff members, and as far as I know none of us are cyborgs!

Well, except Laudine.  She's definitely a cyborg of some kind.


----------



## Vizionari

made my festive avi and sig!


----------



## Chicha

Paperboy012305 said:


> I give up on the signature, apparently I cannot make one. Every single one is too big.



I recommend this site to resize your picture.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sirena said:


> I recommend this site to resize your picture.


Hmm, that may just work. Thank you.


----------



## Chloebug44

Oblivia said:


> Please be patient and give us a bit of time.  Every adjustment has to be done manually by one of the staff members, and as far as I know none of us are cyborgs!
> 
> Well, except Laudine.  She's definitely a cyborg of some kind.


Sorry, I was just saying! ^^" I can be patient haha


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Um... who _is_ Jubs?

(advent calendar HTML line 6)


----------



## A r i a n e

made a Christmasy sig ♥


----------



## frio hur

hello


----------



## Dolphishy

Updated my look for a slightly more Christmas-y feel!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Sounds Fun  But I use mobile... how does one claim the prize on mobile?


----------



## Justin

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Sounds Fun  But I use mobile... how does one claim the prize on mobile?



If your phone is relatively modern, it should work just fine. Of course, you need to be logged into TBT. If you're having problems, please let me know exactly what's wrong and your phone OS version.


----------



## Cheren

I love a good advent calendar.


----------



## Berry <3

i didn't get tbt yet either


----------



## uwuzumakii

I love the throwback with these tickets. The end of the month was always so fun for me. I'd rush to Nook's and see what was up for grabs. I always tried to get his picture, art, or the NES games. I was never that successful, though.


----------



## Laudine

Oblivia said:


> Well, except Laudine.  She's definitely a cyborg of some kind.



Wait what?! Last time I checked I was (spiritually) an egg 

#mylifehasbeenalie

Though I guess being an egg-droid is cool too!







---

I have something to work on at the moment, once I'm done I shall get back to bell distribution!




Berry <3 said:


> i didn't get tbt yet either


You need a festive / wintery signature. The image in your signature is broken unfortunately :c


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, I tried. But everything went crazy. I guess i'll be the only user with a lot of posts without a Christmas Signature.


----------



## N a t

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I tried. But everything went crazy. I guess i'll be the only user with a lot of posts without a Christmas Signature.



Maybe you can ask someone to photoshop a santa hat onto Kakkun's head too?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Petey Piranha said:


> Maybe you can ask someone to photoshop a santa hat onto Kakkun's head too?


But... They won't count it...


----------



## N a t

Paperboy012305 said:


> But... They won't count it...



Really? That sucks :s


----------



## King Dorado

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I tried. But everything went crazy. I guess i'll be the only user with a lot of posts without a Christmas Signature.



make a post displaying the image you want to use, then somebody can resize it for you to the proper size for a signature...


----------



## Araie

Does my signature and avatar count as of right now? If not, I'll probably update them.


----------



## Oblivia

Our first raffle is complete, and congratulations to *eun* who's won a Mother's Day Carnation!  I'll be sending that over to you shortly, as well as editing screenshots of the raffle into the first post.  Congrats again!

We had a total of 212 people in this first raffle, which was an awesome turnout.  Best of luck to everyone with the coming raffles!


----------



## Ghibli

Congrats Eun ~ 1 down so many to goooo ( ' ^ ') *It's on !*


----------



## Kaiserin

Let's start this! So many to go!


----------



## seliph

Grats tae but also RIP the white feather dream </3


----------



## tae

i hate my life


----------



## ramen.jpg

congrats eun!


----------



## sej

congrats eun!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats eun!


----------



## Cottonball

I didn't see anything that said free stuff for christmas avatar & signature but I do see everyone doing it.

Does mine count?  8D


----------



## Javocado

no lie i'm pretty hyped to line up these colorful tickets as the days countdown lol


----------



## snowboy

A signature that matches my name


----------



## Chicha

Congrats eun!


----------



## Cheren

How's this for festive?

...

(Can I change it back now)


----------



## Justin

Our second door for December 15th is now open as of 3:47AM Eastern Time.



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## Halloqueen

Do I fit the requirements now that I added the text, or should I work on finding a different background?

Also, as others have said, the Advent Calendar looks great. Good work!


----------



## Aquari

hey when is the dec. 15 calendar thing open again?


----------



## Justin

Teabagel said:


> hey when is the dec. 15 calendar thing open again?



Is this a joke


----------



## Aquari

Justin said:


> Is this a joke



alright there we go its open now

that feel when youve waited all day for 9tbt


----------



## brutalitea

Congrats to eun.


----------



## Berry <3

changed my signature!


----------



## Laudine

Thank you for waiting, I have sent the bells for festive avatars and signatures so far 

If you didn't receive your bells, please double check that  both your avatar and signature follows this rule:



Oblivia said:


> Help us get into the holiday spirit by decorating your signatures and avatars! Upload a Christmas, holiday, or winter themed signature and avatar and you will be given *100 bells* after posting about them in this thread for everyone to see.



(and don't forget to make sure that your sig follows TBT's signature rule; 250 pixels in height + 1 line of standard text!)

----



Paperboy012305 said:


> But... They won't count it...


That would be counted actually! As long as it has Christmas/holiday/winter element in it, it should be fine


----------



## aericell

Aah I just saw this a lil while ago but yay for this event!! Changed my sig/avi so now I'm festive


----------



## littletwinclouds

i didn't receive the bells so idk if my sig was too big but hopefully it should be okay now!
oh and congrats eun!!


----------



## Cascade

Congratz to eun


----------



## Piezahummy

Congrats eun 
Also made festive avatar and a leonardo da vinci with a snowflake tatoo for my signature


----------



## Venn

Congrats Eun


----------



## TykiButterfree

I love the fun sound effects on the Advent Calendar. It makes me want to pick the wrong day on purpose. lol


----------



## N a t

Conrats Eun! WEW! ><

- - - Post Merge - - -

DAY 15. GIVE IT UP FOR DAY 15.


----------



## tae

does anyone want the carnation? i don't want it


----------



## maarowak

the advent is so well made! i'm so happy we get this lil event, thank you to everyone that made this possible!


----------



## N a t

eun said:


> does anyone want the carnation? i don't want it



Lol, GG. Make somebody's day with it!

Obviously not mine though, I already have one anyways lol


----------



## p e p p e r

The Advent calendar looks so amazing!  I love the design and graphics!


----------



## Stalfos

Monies plz.


----------



## Laudine

littletwinclouds said:


> i didn't receive the bells so idk if my sig was too big but hopefully it should be okay now!
> oh and congrats eun!!



I checked your transaction log, and Peter already gave you bells for Deck the Halls yesterday!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm still without a Christmas signature. That's all I can think about here.


----------



## Nicole.

Loving the advent calendar!


----------



## Cailey

this is all so cute! the calendar and its sound effects are adorable. 

ps, changed my avatar and siggy  c:


----------



## seliph

anyone else go to the advent calendar page multiple times just to hear the noise


----------



## Halloqueen

Do the raffle tickets have to be marked as Active to be eligible for the drawing similar to how The Woods worked for the Halloween event this year, or can they be hidden or deactivated and still count?


----------



## N a t

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Do the raffle tickets have to be marked as Active to be eligible for the drawing similar to how The Woods worked for the Halloween event this year, or can they be hidden or deactivated and still count?



I think you're good as long as they're in your inventory? The mods are using like a RNG or something, and will probably just look up who purchased the winning ticket.


----------



## mintellect

gyro said:


> anyone else go to the advent calendar page multiple times just to hear the noise



There's a noise?

Darn I had my volume off both times


----------



## Irelia

lol does my avatar and sig count? my sig is cringey but it's still holiday rip


----------



## Pullunda

Yay, changed my avatar and signature. This looks great!


----------



## Oblivia

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Do the raffle tickets have to be marked as Active to be eligible for the drawing similar to how The Woods worked for the Halloween event this year, or can they be hidden or deactivated and still count?



No.  We're able to pull a list of names of anyone who has the ticket in their inventory, whether it's active or not.  No need to display it if you prefer not to!


----------



## Amilee

changed my ava and sig too c:


----------



## frio hur

=^o.o^=


----------



## Oblivia

Our second raffle is complete, and congrats to *Snowfell* who's won a Candy Easter Egg! I'll be sending that over to you in just a bit, and I'll edit the first post as soon as I have some much-needed dinner.

A total of 218 tickets were sold for our December 15th raffle, which is awesome!  I'll be back tomorrow at 7 for our next raffle, and I wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## N a t

WEW! Congrats Snowfell ;D

BRING ON THE PRETTY PURPLE TICKET!


----------



## roseflower

Congrats Snowfell


----------



## Xandra

GG, Snowfell, and does anyone know what the colors are for all of the tickets? ;3


----------



## sizzi

I hope this is the right place to post this... 

Anyways here is my wintry (pokemon) sig and avatar!

Thanks for the sweet event and Happy Holidays all! BTW the advent calendar is sooo cute! >_<


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats to the winner, and the other one I didn't mention.


----------



## Pinkbell

Congrats the the winner


----------



## mintellect

After the event ends will we keep our raffle tickets or will they be taken away?

Also yes, I've put my avatar and signature in the holiday spirit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, I just realized that the tickets dissapear a day after their raffle is over.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Did anyone else notice the Advent Tokens currency yet? If you go to the shop, it's on the list of currencies.


----------



## Paperboy012305

BluePikachu47 said:


> Did anyone else notice the Advent Tokens currency yet? If you go to the shop, it's on the list of currencies.


Perhaps a future event? Lets wait and find out.


----------



## brutalitea

question: what font is that in the banners for "collectibles," "deck the halls," and "calendar"?


----------



## Laudine

Tae said:


> question: what font is that in the banners for "collectibles," "deck the halls," and "calendar"?


It's called No. Seven  (I used the bold one)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I plan on buying raffle tickets every day until one of the two things happen:

1. The 12 days are over (or when the staff no longer does the raffle)

OR

2. I win the raffle. Personally, I prefer if I got enough TBT to start a group instead of winning a rare collectible if I win. But I have to accept the collectible that is chosen for me if I win. But one thing that I want that I couldn't get no matter what circumstance it is, is the avatar height extension. That's only limited to the staff, and I don't think I'm a good fit for the team.


----------



## littletwinclouds

Laudine said:


> I checked your transaction log, and Peter already gave you bells for Deck the Halls yesterday!



that's weird, it's not coming up in my transaction log. anyway i'm sure you're right (and i'm not too worried about tbt anyway aha) but thanks for checking for me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait i was looking at the wrong thing... my bad. thanks!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FESTIVE. If I wasn't such a kumquat I'd have remembered to upload my Christmas card photo but... I forgot...


----------



## sej

congrats snowfell!


----------



## Javocado

BluePikachu47 said:


> Did anyone else notice the Advent Tokens currency yet? If you go to the shop, it's on the list of currencies.



Thought I was the only one who noticed that! I wonder how long it has been there and I also wonder if it's gonna line up with the Advent Calendar. Perhaps another luck-based event?


----------



## Antonio

Last time I check there was only 1 day of Christmas, not 12.


----------



## deirdreamber

am i following the theme?


----------



## Justin

Our third door for December 16th is now open as of 5:49AM Eastern Time. Thanks to Thunder for his work on today's featured prize image!



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## Bunnilla

halp mods
I haven't been able to go on this site until now, (tried last night couldn't both on my phone and laptop) I don't think it's my internet because I took wifi off my phone and it still wouldn't load. It loaded now, but it's extremely slow. On other days it's super fast compared to right now. Is this the site?... or is my internet AND phone without internet really crappy


----------



## Justin

It's not you, the forum is painfully slow right now


----------



## franzi

Are my avatar and signature festive enough? ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You want to know what I say about the site's speed? It's moving so slow that an apple can roll faster.

Maybe that doesn't seem slow, but apples can roll fast.


----------



## Xandra

Please fix the site! I can't spend the rest of a day like this ;-;


----------



## King Dorado

Bunnilla said:


> halp mods
> I haven't been able to go on this site until now, (tried last night couldn't both on my phone and laptop) I don't think it's my internet because I took wifi off my phone and it still wouldn't load. It loaded now, but it's extremely slow. On other days it's super fast compared to right now. Is this the site?... or is my internet AND phone without internet really crappy





Justin said:


> It's not you, the forum is painfully slow right now



its the Curse of the Weird Doll.  

the forum has angered Weird Doll by omitting it from the list of All collectibles Ever sold in the forum shop..  the only way to appease Weird Doll and lift the curse now is for a fresh 2016 Weird Doll to be sold through the shop..


----------



## seliph

King Dad said:


> its the Curse of the Weird Doll.
> 
> the forum has angered Weird Doll by omitting it from the list of All collectibles Ever sold in the forum shop..  the only way to appease Weird Doll and lift the curse now is for a fresh 2016 Weird Doll to be sold through the shop..



Or you could just kill them all


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Can anyone tell me what was the prize on the 14th of December in the Advent Calendar?

I missed it and I just want to know :>


----------



## Peter

SinnerTheCat said:


> Can anyone tell me what was the prize on the 14th of December in the Advent Calendar?
> 
> I missed it and I just want to know :>



The prize for the 14th December was 7 TBT bells. You can actually check previous prizes by just clicking on the day, although you obviously won't be able to claim the prize once the day has passed. 






Also, just a quick note that all the Deck the Halls bells should be up to date. As always, remember you don't receive a notification so check your transaction log if you're still expecting them, as per this post:



Peter said:


> To check if you've received your bells without a notification, you can check your transaction log. To do this, click the number of bells next to your name in the sidebar, and click the transactions button at the of the box that pops up. If you've received them, you should have a message saying that I've adjusted your bells with the message "Deck the Halls".



If you still believe you deserve them and we may have just skipped over you by mistake, let us know. Thanks!


----------



## N a t

WOW, I actually really like the use behind these advent tokens! This was a nice idea, especially since some of us were sending out tons of lights LOL. Thank you very much, staff! ><


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Peter said:


> The prize for the 14th December was 7 TBT bells. You can actually check previous prizes by just clicking on the day, although you obviously won't be able to claim the prize once the day has passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just a quick note that all the Deck the Halls bells should be up to date. As always, remember you don't receive a notification so check your transaction log if you're still expecting them, as per this post:
> 
> 
> 
> If you still believe you deserve them and we may have just skipped over you by mistake, let us know. Thanks!



Oh, alright! Thanks for answering!


----------



## ~Mae~

I am christmasfied


----------



## Seroja

I am always so late with the news lol. I love this mini event so much!! Thank you staff for being super wonderful all year round. Your hard work is very much appreciated!! I love you all <3 Laudine you my everything <3


----------



## Kaiserin

I wonder if Advent Tokens is for a future event soon?


----------



## N a t

Kaiserin said:


> I wonder if Advent Tokens is for a future event soon?



May or may not be, but if you go into Jingle's Shop, you can now purchase Christmas lights with the tokens. You still have the option to purchase lights in the main shop for 14 BTB, but think of the advent token exchange as a freebie right now c;


----------



## Paperboy012305

So that's what Advent Tokens do. Nice.


----------



## Milleram

I have a Christmas-themed avvie and siggy.


----------



## Wiim

*I love christmas! *


----------



## Chicha

This event's super cute so far. Congrats to Snowfell! Pretty excited to see how the remaining days turn out.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon

Yay, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Araie

Wondering if my avatar and signature are holiday-y/Christmas-y enough.


----------



## Peter

Araie said:


> Wondering if my avatar and signature are holiday-y/Christmas-y enough.



Yes - you've already received your bells.


----------



## Oblivia

It's that time again!  Our 3rd raffle has been drawn, and congratulations to *VanessaMay18* who has a shiny new Pink Feather coming their way!  

This raffle had our highest ticket "sales" yet, with nearly 240 people entering.  So glad to see the continued interest in this event. 

I also need to address something we noticed with this last raffle.  Anyone found to have created an alternate account as a means to increase their chances of winning these raffles will be immediately disqualified from the day's raffle, as well as from the remainder of the raffles.  Please remember that we don't allow alts for any reason, and it only makes you look worse when cheating is a motivating factor.  Play nice - it's the holidays after all!


----------



## Mars Adept

Congrats to everyone who's winning.


----------



## N a t

Wew, Congrats Vanessa! Very nice Prize :O

I purchased one of the first 4 tickets for tomorrow's raffle. I have high hopes for low numbers :v


----------



## Araie

Peter said:


> Yes - you've already received your bells.



Oh, cool! Thanks! Also, congrats to Vanessa on her pink feather.


----------



## hestu

Congrats, vanessamay18!


----------



## seliph

omg the dream

grats though!


----------



## Antonio

Congrats vanessa, i love raffles even if i never win.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Whoa, a pink feather?!  I'm jealous.  XD


----------



## Chicha

Wow, how lucky to get a pink feather! Congrats VanessaMay18! 

bought my ticket for tomorrow's raffle. ;v;


----------



## N a t

Good luck, good luck, guys. Another day another raffle. This is gonna be gewd c;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Great, I never win anything. Congrats, though.


----------



## N a t

Paperboy012305 said:


> Great, I never win anything. Congrats, though.



Never say never D:


----------



## Antonio

A guy can dream, right?


----------



## cornimer

O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just in shock right now XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats Vanessa! Pink feather is awesome 

I wish we could keep the tickets though, I love their colors.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shattered said:


> A guy can dream, right?








Another guy can dream, right? *RIGHT???*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Haha I dunno how to edit that but if I did the collectible would be "a shiny, new heart glow wand".


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Haha I dunno how to edit that but if I did the collectible would be "a shiny, new heart glow wand".


Well, save it as your own and edit it with paint. Don't forget to use Lightshot if you want to use your username as TBT font. Then you go to an image saving site to make it bigger.


----------



## brutalitea

Oblivia said:


> I also need to address something we noticed with this last raffle.  Anyone found to have created an alternate account as a means to increase their chances of winning these raffles will be immediately disqualified from the day's raffle, as well as from the remainder of the raffles.  Please remember that we don't allow alts for any reason, and it only makes you look worse when cheating is a motivating factor.  Play nice - it's the holidays after all!



Wow... Cheating in a raffle. That's sad.


----------



## PaperBag

Enjoy this disgusting aspect ratio.


----------



## Whinterrr

Holiday spirit Avatar and Sig~(hope just changing the colors to christmas colors count)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

About that cheating reminder, this site does have the one-account rule after all. And to me, it makes perfect sense, even without the events. Is that rule still in effect, or not anymore?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Guys, I understand that you are frustrated that the odds of winning are so small.  I am a little frustrated myself.  However, if you think about it, everyone has the same chances of winning.  The raffle tickets are even free, so we don't have to spend our own TBT on them.  Let's try to be happy no matter if we win a collectible or not.


----------



## Oblivia

Apple2012 said:


> About that cheating reminder, this site does have the one-account rule after all. And to me, it makes perfect sense, even without the events. Is that rule still in effect, or not anymore?



Nope, nothing's changed.  We don't allow alternate accounts for any reason, and any large rule overhaul would be made well known to the community if it were to happen.


----------



## amemome

Happy holidays! Hope my avatar + sig are good for the forum festivities.


----------



## Aquari

advent calendar prizes are getting better, i cant wait to see whats next


----------



## Justin

PaperBag said:


> Enjoy this disgusting aspect ratio.



That is absolutely repulsive.


----------



## Cascade

Congrats Vanessa


----------



## Justin

Our fourth door for December 17th is now open as of 3:06AM Eastern Time.



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## Mars Adept

Thank you for the free bells.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

When are you giving out the festive bells for siggys and avatars? Or does mine just not count? :c


----------



## Javocado

thoraofasgard said:


> When are you giving out the festive bells for siggys and avatars? Or does mine just not count? :c



I'll gladly take some of that cheese too if it is still available. Had a festive avatar going and just matched a sig with it today!


----------



## Laudine

thoraofasgard said:


> When are you giving out the festive bells for siggys and avatars? Or does mine just not count? :c



You already got your bells on the 14th, Peter sent them  You can look at your transaction log to check!


----------



## Sweetley

I hope my avatar and signature are festive enough?


----------



## Nicole.

Laudine said:


> You already got your bells on the 14th, Peter sent them  You can look at your transaction log to check!



I don't understand


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Laudine said:


> You already got your bells on the 14th, Peter sent them  You can look at your transaction log to check!



Huh, must have missed that! xD Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## pipty

The advent calendar is really nice btw


----------



## Oblivia

Nicole. said:


> I don't understand



That's your shop transaction log.  You want to view your bell transaction log, which can be done as described below:



Peter said:


> To check if you've received your bells without a notification, you can check your transaction log. To do this, click the number of bells next to your name in the sidebar, and click the transactions button at the of the box that pops up. If you've received them, you should have a message saying that I've adjusted your bells with the message "Deck the Halls".



It looks like Laudine gave you the 100 TBT bells on the 15th.


----------



## Xandra

Is it my fault's computer that when i go to the calendar i can't hear anything? The volume is max and everything, or is there no sound effects? Since people have said there are o:


----------



## Qwerty111

Hopefully this is eligible? Gotta love that Cronch.


----------



## sej

i'm all christmassy!!


----------



## N a t

Thanks for the daily gift again, Mods! <3 It's real Christmasy in HIER.


----------



## Nightmares

I changed my avatar and stuff lmao


----------



## N a t

It makes me so happy to see that as of now, 1104 Christmas lights have been sent out c;


----------



## ramen.jpg

Petey Piranha said:


> It makes me so happy to see that as of now, 1104 Christmas lights have been sent out c;



at first i thought you said that 1104 have been sent out to you zomg


----------



## N a t

ramen.jpg said:


> at first i thought you said that 1104 have been sent out to you zomg



OML NOOOOO LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I didn't even know that there was a raffle going on until now xDDDD

TBT should do a raffle every month like in the GCN games!


----------



## Mintyfresh

Is mine festive enough


----------



## sej

thank you for the 100 tbt!


----------



## Oblivia

Sorry about the brief delay, everyone!  I've just drawn the fourth raffle winner, and let me tell you, we're on a roll here with the rare collectibles.  A big congratulations to *Sirena* who's won a の (yellow Japanese house)!  I'll be sending that over momentarily. 

We had another big day of ticket "sales", with 235 items sold.  Thanks to all of you for the continued interest, and I'll be back tomorrow around 7pm EST to announce our next winner.


----------



## N a t

YAY! WOW WHAT A PRIZE! Congrats Sirena! You deserve it sweetie <3 :O


----------



## Bunnilla

Oblivia said:


> Sorry about the brief delay, everyone!  I've just drawn the fourth raffle winner, and let me tell you, we're on a roll here with the rare collectibles.  A big congratulations to *Sirena* who's won a の (yellow Japanese house)!  I'll be sending that over momentarily.
> 
> We had another big day of ticket "sales", with 235 items sold.  Thanks to all of you for the continued interest, and I'll be back tomorrow around 7pm EST to announce our next winner.



OMG CONGRATS SIRENA! I swear this is like the 3rd or 4th luck-based thing she has won, the luckiness is just with her lmao


----------



## N a t

Bunnilla said:


> OMG CONGRATS SIRENA! I swear this is like the 3rd or 4th luck-based thing she has won, the luckiness is just with her lmao



I think she totes earns her luck though. She did me such a huge favor hnnnng ;m;


----------



## Xandra

Congrats to the winner! <3


----------



## Chicha

Oblivia said:


> Sorry about the brief delay, everyone!  I've just drawn the fourth raffle winner, and let me tell you, we're on a roll here with the rare collectibles.  A big congratulations to *Sirena* who's won a の (yellow Japanese house)!  I'll be sending that over momentarily.
> 
> We had another big day of ticket "sales", with 235 items sold.  Thanks to all of you for the continued interest, and I'll be back tomorrow around 7pm EST to announce our next winner.



OH MY GOD WHAT YASSSSSS OMG THANK YOU! *o*

The yellow house was one I've been wanting to get get but gave up a while back since I couldn't earn enough TBT. Yellow collectibles are my weakness. Thank you! <3



Petey Piranha said:


> YAY! WOW WHAT A PRIZE! Congrats Sirena! You deserve it sweetie <3 :O



Thank you, sweetie! <3 I can't believe this rn *o*



Bunnilla said:


> OMG CONGRATS SIRENA! I swear this is like the 3rd or 4th luck-based thing she has won, the luckiness is just with her lmao



Come to think of it, kinda yeah! XD Thank you, dear! <3



Petey Piranha said:


> I think she totes earns her luck though. She did me such a huge favor hnnnng ;m;



Aww, y'all flatter me. o///o



Xandra said:


> Congrats to the winner! <3



Thank you! ;v; <3


----------



## Bunnilla

Got me 8 more chances to score something *crosses fingers so tight they turn purple*


----------



## Xandra

I see that the people who are winning are the ones that usually post here a lot XD So, my bet is, Petey Piranha will win next ;3


----------



## pandapples

Waoo grats sirena!!!

Edit: it goes perfectly with your yellow lineup


----------



## Oblivia

Sirena said:


> OH MY GOD WHAT YASSSSSS OMG THANK YOU! *o*
> 
> The yellow house was one I've been wanting to get get but gave up a while back since I couldn't earn enough TBT. Yellow collectibles are my weakness. Thank you! <3



I totally didn't put two and two together that you're the one with the all-yellow lineup!  What a perfect match and outcome.


----------



## seliph

holy ****


----------



## Mars Adept

Congrats on your big win!


----------



## cornimer

Congratulations Sirena!!


----------



## Chicha

pandapples said:


> Waoo grats sirena!!!
> 
> Edit: it goes perfectly with your yellow lineup



Thank you, it does! Thank you, dear! <3



Oblivia said:


> I totally didn't put two and two together that you're the one with the all-yellow lineup!  What a perfect match and outcome.



It's a sign, omg. Thank you so much!! ;v; <3



gyro said:


> holy ****



right? like this is nuts lmao



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Congrats on your big win!



Thank you, dear! <3



VanessaMay18 said:


> Congratulations Sirena!!



Thank you, dear! Congrats again on your pink feather!


----------



## tae

rip


----------



## Antonio

Congrats Sirena, you deserve it! Now where is my depressed blanket....


----------



## King Dorado

the odds of my winning, AND winning a collectible I don't already have, are about...

1 in... 800...

so i'm saying,
there's a chance!!


----------



## N a t

Xandra said:


> I see that the people who are winning are the ones that usually post here a lot XD So, my bet is, Petey Piranha will win next ;3



LOL idk about that, but chances are if I win something I know someone REALLY wants I may not even keep it for myself c;


----------



## Xandra

Lol, my chance of winning something i don't have are extremely high since i don't have anything XD


----------



## N a t

Xandra said:


> Lol, my chance of winning something i don't have are extremely high since i don't have anything XD



Ah, but you're new! Don't worry bout it. You'll get into the swing of things. Right after you sell your soul to the site : )))


----------



## Paperboy012305

That should've been my の! But congrats to the winner.


----------



## brutalitea

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm so happy for Sirena!  I always admired her cute yellow collectibles and now she has another one.  How perfect!


----------



## Seroja

Congratulations Sirenaaa! That's like a perfect Christmas gift ❤❤❤


----------



## Mintyfresh

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Xerolin

kewl


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats Sirena on the yellow house!!


----------



## Xerolin

now wheres my 100 bells


----------



## Mintyfresh

Can I please have the bells


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats to all the winners so far!!!!!


----------



## Ghibli

*- Sells Soul for the Heart Wand -* Come to mama  >: - )


----------



## Chicha

Thank you all for the nice comments! <3

Good luck to everyone for the remaining 8 days!


----------



## Justin

Our fifth door for December 18th is now open as of 3:00AM Eastern Time. Our prizes are starting to ramp up pretty good, so be sure to keep checking in every day!



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## sej

congrats sirena! ❤


----------



## ZetaFunction

Holy.... congrats Sirena!!!


----------



## Xandra

I wonder if there would be like, a special prize for opening all of the doors. Like, if you opened all of the doors, every day there should be a special mystery item ;3 ;3


----------



## siv

yay bells! this is a lovely calendar, but i missed the first few days.


----------



## toadsworthy

Sirena said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments! <3
> 
> Good luck to everyone for the remaining 8 days!



omg! you even won the collectible that is yellow! its a christmas miracle!


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I missed the first day of the advent calendar, but I've enjoyed opening it every day since. Thank you for the bells!


----------



## N a t

It feels like we're already so close to the end and it makes me sad : ))))))


----------



## ramen.jpg

Congrats Sirena!


----------



## Ghibli

Petey Piranha said:


> It feels like we're already so close to the end and it makes me sad : ))))))



Truth, then all yee' old people get all cranky and say "christmas is over take down those silly decorations!"


----------



## StarUrchin

Pikachu Christmas hat. Lets go


----------



## Oblivia

Hey everyone!  I just wanted to let you all know that the raffle drawing and subsequent announcement are going to be a bit delayed tonight.  I've been wrangled into going to the mall with a friend for some last-minute Christmas shopping, and if I know my local mall like I think I do it's probably going to be a lengthy endeavor.  The tickets will still roll over right at 7pm, but expect the announcement somewhere around 9-10pm EST.  In the meantime, do a few lucky chants or eat a bowl of Lucky Charms.


----------



## Xandra

Noice! My time! EST :3 And lucky charms are boos! I need some cold milk because its melting over here in florida, even though its winter x.x


----------



## sizzi

Oblivia said:


> Hey everyone!  I just wanted to let you all know that the raffle drawing and subsequent announcement are going to be a bit delayed tonight.  I've been wrangled into going to the mall with a friend for some last-minute Christmas shopping, and if I know my local mall like I think I do it's probably going to be a lengthy endeavor.  The tickets will still roll over right at 7pm, but expect the announcement somewhere around 9-10pm EST.  In the meantime, do a few lucky chants or eat a bowl of Lucky Charms.



Hah! That was me today (at the mall with a friend). It's alot of fun though... Enjoy!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

This is awesome! Thank you for doing these events!


----------



## King Dorado

ugh, the mall.

fortunately we men have the superpower of opening the mall door, reaching inside and grabbing what we need and then getting the hell out of there...


----------



## seliph

King Dad said:


> ugh, the mall.
> 
> fortunately we men have the superpower of opening the mall door, reaching inside and grabbing what we need and then getting the hell out of there...



*Looks back on my 3-day shopping trip with my mom 2 weeks ago* Yeah you tell those _women_...... ha ha....


----------



## N a t

Oblivia said:


> Hey everyone!  I just wanted to let you all know that the raffle drawing and subsequent announcement are going to be a bit delayed tonight.  I've been wrangled into going to the mall with a friend for some last-minute Christmas shopping, and if I know my local mall like I think I do it's probably going to be a lengthy endeavor.  The tickets will still roll over right at 7pm, but expect the announcement somewhere around 9-10pm EST.  In the meantime, do a few lucky chants or eat a bowl of Lucky Charms.



We totes understand girl, have fun! No need to stress during the holidays c;


----------



## Bunnilla

Come on good boi points don't fail me now *crosses fingers so tight they become purple again*


----------



## chapstick

i got me a christmassy sig and avatar now woo


----------



## Aniko

_last-minute Christmas shopping_? It's not even 24th yet!!! I didn't even start thinking about it.


----------



## N a t

I think my December 19th ticket was the 5th. For some reason I have high hopes for my low numbered tickets, but it could just end up being my downfall instead lmao.


----------



## Mars Adept

My ticket was an earlier one as well. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Trystin

King Dad said:


> ugh, the mall.
> 
> fortunately we men have the superpower of opening the mall door, reaching inside and grabbing what we need and then getting the hell out of there...



Yeah I don't understand that like I'll go into a store with that mindset and then I see something and I'm like "oh look that's cool" and I'll stand there for 15 mins wondering if I should buy it and then I see something else and do that same thing and then I wander the store contemplating buying it when I really have other things that I need.


----------



## Aniko

King Dad said:


> ugh, the mall.
> 
> fortunately we men have the superpower of opening the mall door, reaching inside and grabbing what we need and then getting the hell out of there...



My super power is : online shopping. Or sending somebody else for me...


----------



## Antonio

Oooo Oblivia is having a gurrlz night out with her closes bffs ever, like omg girl have fun like totes!


----------



## Kaiserin

*Crosses fingers for star glow wand*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys. I finally have one! I just hope nobody took this one, I want to make sure i'm the only user to have one.


----------



## Oblivia

I've survived the holiday crowds and have just drawn our 5th raffle winner.  Congratulations to *Dawnpiplup*.  I hope you've had your eye on a Yoshi Egg, because you have one coming your way. 

236 tickets were sold this time around.  Keep crossing those fingers and I'll be back tomorrow to announce our next winner and Santa Claus the heck out of their inventory.


----------



## Xandra

Congrats Dawnlippip! *dies 10% more on the inside*


----------



## N a t

LOL I THINK THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY Dawnpiplup, not piplip. Congrats! c;


----------



## cornimer

Congratulations!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Looks who has a Yoshi Egg. Dawnpiplip does! Congrats, welcome to the egg crew.

I can haz 100 TBT modz? Adminz?


----------



## Seroja

Yaaay congratulations! Yoshi egg is so cute <3


----------



## Oblivia

Petey Piranha said:


> LOL I THINK THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY Dawnpiplup, not piplip. Congrats! c;



I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm just going to eat some of my pistachio crunch truffles now.


----------



## seliph

congrats now you can make some eggnog if you're into disgusting things like that


----------



## Xandra

I just noticed, those red candy collectibles kind of look like peppermint candy. 

Mmmm... candy canes...


----------



## chapstick

can i have my 100 bells staff please thanks


----------



## Araie

Congrats Dawn! Hope you enjoy your lovely Yoshi Egg.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Congrats Dawn!  c:

lol I love how all of the raffle prizes being won are from every holiday except for Christmas


----------



## Mars Adept

Congratulations on your prize, dawnpiplup!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wonder, where's my 100 TBT?


----------



## N a t

Oblivia said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm just going to eat some of my pistachio crunch truffles


Oh dear! I guess all of that eggnog is giving me some sort of Noggles, better cut back on the sweets. D:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trying to keep my hope up that I'll win something, I kind of want a glow wand.


----------



## sej

congrats dawnpiplup!


----------



## Barbara

I have a bug... It's the 19th but the calendar won't allow me to open today's square.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Barbara said:


> I have a bug... It's the 19th but the calendar won't allow me to open today's square.



It's not automatic and I believe it updates when it's midnight on the pacific coast. Click it again in a bit.


----------



## Antonio

Tom said:


> It's not automatic and I believe it updates when it's midnight on the pacific coast. Click it again in a bit.



Js could solve that problem


----------



## Justin

Our special birthday door for December 19th is now open!



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## Zireael

Ooh, exciting! Congrats to the winners so far who got something cool. 

I have a question about the advent tokens and the snowflake raffle. If by chance you kept the advent token from the free lights, can you use it to purchase a second snowflake raffle ticket? I already cashed in my first token so I'm really just wondering if I should kick myself or not for doing that.


----------



## Justin

Elvenfrost said:


> Ooh, exciting! Congrats to the winners so far who got something cool.
> 
> I have a question about the advent tokens and the snowflake raffle. If by chance you kept the advent token from the free lights, can you use it to purchase a second snowflake raffle ticket? I already cashed in my first token so I'm really just wondering if I should kick myself or not for doing that.



Nope. The raffle ticket is a unique item, plus I made sure to remove any pre-existing advent tokens! I was quite shocked at how many users didn't spend theirs, it was far more than just a few. Wonder how many were thinking along your line! All those missed Christmas Lights...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Made a quick avatar and signature. Loving this mini event so far.


----------



## Zireael

Justin said:


> Nope. The raffle ticket is a unique item, plus I made sure to remove any pre-existing advent tokens! I was quite shocked at how many users didn't spend theirs, it was far more than just a few. Wonder how many were thinking along your line! All those missed Christmas Lights...



Hah, that's good! I'm glad I spent mine in that case, thanks for saving me the pain of regret. I tend to think along these lines after dealing with sneaky MMO publishers that are really cryptic about this stuff. Glad to see some transparency here about this. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

What is the special snowflake birthday raffle ticket for?


----------



## Bloody_House

Congrats to all the winners so far!


----------



## cornimer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What is the special snowflake birthday raffle ticket for?



You can enter a raffle in the shop to win a special snowflake, a very limited collectible that was released last year.


----------



## King Dorado

the special snowflake was an award for staff favorites in last year's Christmas event, and i think one, maybe a few, were also raffled off during the event.  pretty sure it was a unique, non-giftable item though, so dunno if that means that those already owning one would be ineligible for this raffle?


----------



## amemome

I've been enjoying every day of this-- thank you for hosting such a chill and feel-good event!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Justin said:


> Nope. The raffle ticket is a unique item, plus I made sure to remove any pre-existing advent tokens! I was quite shocked at how many users didn't spend theirs, it was far more than just a few. Wonder how many were thinking along your line! All those missed Christmas Lights...



Aw, that's a bummer. It seems like a waste if you saved one. :/


----------



## Jeremy

The advent tokens are not a real currency!  They are just an easy way to distribute the day's advent calendar item, so be sure to redeem them the same day.


----------



## toadsworthy

Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> Nope. The raffle ticket is a unique item, plus I made sure to remove any pre-existing advent tokens! I was quite shocked at how many users didn't spend theirs, it was far more than just a few. Wonder how many were thinking along your line! All those missed Christmas Lights...



You sneaky lil devil you.....glad I used mine the day of. 

I got all excited when I saw the snowflake when I clicked on today's date, thinking yippee we all get one.....joke was on me when I discovered I got a ticket and not the snowflake.

How many winners will there be for the snowflake?  And when will the drawing he held?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I figured the lights would only be giftable, therefore I saved my token in case there was something I could get for myself. Guess /I wasn't the only one either.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yes, how many special snowflakes are being raffled?  I'd really love to have one.


----------



## sej

is the special snowflake raffle getting drawn tonight? ❤


----------



## Chicha

Congrats to DawnPiplup! 

I wonder how many winners will there be for the special snowflake raffle. ;v;


----------



## Aquari

oh mai! i saw that the username change price was reduced to 1.2k, im guessing that has to do with this event? (please keep the price that way)


----------



## Mars Adept

Teabagel said:


> oh mai! i saw that the username change price was reduced to 1.2k, im guessing that has to do with this event? (please keep the price that way)



I thought it was always that way.

Happy holidays, TBT.


----------



## Aquari

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I thought it was always that way.
> 
> Happy holidays, TBT.



it was like 3k before, somethin like that


----------



## Jeremy

Teabagel said:


> oh mai! i saw that the username change price was reduced to 1.2k, im guessing that has to do with this event? (please keep the price that way)



It's been that price for quite a while actually!


----------



## Aquari

Jeremy said:


> It's been that price for quite a while actually!



really? i couldve sworn it was a bit more


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow guys, were already at the Day 20th Ticket. We're getting close you know?


----------



## Oblivia

Sorry for the brief delay everyone!  Our 6th raffle winner has been drawn, and congrats to *AccfSally* who's won a Star Glow Wand!  Thunder outdid himself with those wands, I swear.

We had a a total of 249 tickets sold this time around, which I believe is the highest number yet!  This marks the halfway point of these raffles, so keep those fingers crossed and make sure to grab a ticket for each remaining day.

Tina's going to be taking over hosting the raffles for the next few days, so be on the lookout for updates from her.  I'll be back for our final 2 raffles to take place on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.


----------



## Mars Adept

Congratulations ACCFSally!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats. I have one, and now you.


----------



## cornimer

Congratulations, and enjoy your star glow wand!


----------



## Cascade

Congratulations c:


----------



## Ghibli

That lucky lou with their fancy star wands, the salt is REAL......but congrats


----------



## sizzi

So cool! Congrats to the winner! I'll also keep entering (and crossing my fingers and toes )... Thanks again for the super fun event!


----------



## toadsworthy

The best looking of raffle tickets!


----------



## Flare

Congrats Accfsally!
You certainly deserved to win a prize.


----------



## Meliara

Oooh, Happy B-day TBT!  Can you imagine a line up of wands with snowflakes on the ends?! Seriously, collectible bliss.  I'm guessing the winner can't be a repeat though?  
Thanks for this event!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Congratulations on winning a Star Glow Wand AccfSally!


----------



## Chicha

Congratulations ACCFSally! I envy you, lol


----------



## pinkcotton

Sirena said:


> Congratulations ACCFSally! I envy you, lol



Sirena, your collectible lineup is STUNNING!


----------



## sej

congrats ACCFSally!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats AccfSally on your shiny new star wand


----------



## Justin

Our latest door for December 20th is now open as of 6:31AM Eastern Time...

but I'm sure what you really want to know is the winner of the Special Snowflake Birthday Raffle...

so....

here..we..go...!



Spoiler: Boom!



Congratulations to *Gir* for winning a free Special Snowflake collectible!





​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Congrats Gir!


----------



## sizzi

I'm in EST, but the door is not showing that it's available... turn 19th still is, but not the 20th... am I doing something wrong?

Posted the solution below in post 458!


----------



## skarmoury

Congrats to the winners so far! <3 You lucky, lucky people, haha.
(also @Staff I see the descriptions of the Christmas collectibles from a year ago are still TBA... heh.)


----------



## N a t

Congrats to everyone who's won over the past couple of days! I had some guests over for an early Christmas meet up, so I wasn't able to check in much c:


----------



## arbra

I am having the same issue.  Day 20 is not active


----------



## sizzi

arbra said:


> I am having the same issue.  Day 20 is not active



Found the solution! Click on the "nook face" in Justin's post above and do NOT try to access the calendar a different way  then 20 (should) work!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mars Adept

I was able to unlock it the normal way. I guess the staff fixed it.


----------



## Chicha

Congrats Gir! 

I had no trouble accessing the prize as well so hopefully that's the case for everyone. Makes me wonder what the next few days hold behind each door.


----------



## sej

congrats gir!


----------



## Sholee

*prays to the raffle gods*

pleeaaaseeeeee


----------



## King Dorado

congrats to Gir!!

(am jealoust)


----------



## sizzi

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I was able to unlock it the normal way. I guess the staff fixed it.



The only way now that doesn't work is the one at the bottom of the site (for me anyway)


----------



## zekrom03721

Happy holidays! (May I get the bells now?)


----------



## Chris

Hello honeys! As Oblivia said last night, I'll be taking over the raffle for the next few days. Let's have some fun and celebrate the holiday season.  

The winner of our seventh raffle is *Dancing shadowsS* for the prize of a Famous Mushroom! The mushroom is one of my favourite recent collectibles. It just really embodies autumn which is my favourite season. But the biology-nerd in me feels the need to remind you not to eat this gift!

There were 241 tickets sold for tonight's raffle! Just a few shy of last night's total if 249. We'll be continuing this event until Christmas Day so remember to keep entering each day for a chance to win!


----------



## N a t

Congrats to DS! WEW. In all honesty, I'm more excited to open a door on the Calendar every day, than I am while waiting for the raffle announcement. BRING ON TOMORROW.


----------



## Chiisanacx

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bunnilla

5 more chances to score me something o-o *crosses fingers so tight they turn purple again again* come on good boi points 
Also Congrats Dancing S!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats DS!!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Congrats Gir and DS!
Definitely hyped for the next raffle!


----------



## exorcism

i'm all decked out for the holidays now~


----------



## jiny

does my avatar and signature count as christmas themed??


----------



## Chloebug44

xii said:


> does my avatar and signature count as christmas themed??



Same, cause I never got my 100 tbt!


----------



## Justin

Chloebug44 said:


> Same, cause I never got my 100 tbt!



Had a quick look and you received it back on November 14th.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey, congrats to the remaining winners. I hope i'm one of them, definitely won't be disappointed if I don't win.


----------



## Chloebug44

Justin said:


> Had a quick look and you received it back on November 14th.



Oh. I did? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Had a quick look and you received it back on November 14th.



I went all the way back to November 11th, and... nothing! I don't think I did get it! (Not arguing just telling the truth!)


----------



## Laudine

Chloebug44 said:


> Oh. I did?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I went all the way back to November 11th, and... nothing! I don't think I did get it! (Not arguing just telling the truth!)



I was the one who gave you your bells, here it is!


----------



## Chiisanacx

I fixed the size of my signature


----------



## N a t

Chloebug44 said:


> Oh. I did?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I went all the way back to November 11th, and... nothing! I don't think I did get it! (Not arguing just telling the truth!)



Did you check your transactions for your bells specifically? If you check via the bells on your sidebar, those are the transactions you wanna check. I was confused at first and ended up checking my other transactions which showed collectibles and such.


----------



## Chiisanacx

Oh wait still too big


----------



## Chicha

Congrats Dancing shadowsS! 

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## N a t

O, too late lol


----------



## Chloebug44

Laudine said:


> I was the one who gave you your bells, here it is!



Justin told me the wrong day that's why...! ^^"


----------



## Chiisanacx

Merry Christmas


----------



## Oblivia

Chloebug44 said:


> Justin told me the wrong day that's why...! ^^"



He told you the correct date for your specific timezone.  It shows a day ahead for Laudine due to her living in the future a timezone that's much further ahead - in this case it was past midnight where she lives which is why it says the 15th.  It still would have been the 14th for you. 

It's very likely that you checked your shop transaction log as opposed to your bell transaction log, which happens very frequently.  To view your TBT transactions, follow the steps Peter mentioned:



Peter said:


> To check if you've received your bells without a notification, you can check your transaction log. To do this, click the number of bells next to your name in the sidebar, and click the transactions button at the of the box that pops up. If you've received them, you should have a message saying that I've adjusted your bells with the message "Deck the Halls".



It's also worth noting that all of these bells are being issued via manual adjustments by the staff, and you will not receive a PM when you're given the bells this way.  You'll have to check your transaction log to see the updated total.


----------



## Trundle

Oblivia said:


> He told you the correct date for your specific timezone.  It shows a day ahead for Laudine due to her living in the future a timezone that's much further ahead - in this case it was past midnight where she lives which is why it says the 15th.  It still would have been the 14th for you.
> 
> It's very likely that you checked your shop transaction log as opposed to your bell transaction log, which happens very frequently.  To view your TBT transactions, follow the steps Peter mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also worth noting that all of these bells are being issued via manual adjustments by the staff, and you will not receive a PM when you're given the bells this way.  You'll have to check your transaction log to see the updated total.



Oblivia, do you like muffins?


----------



## jiny

i think i fixed my signature ... ?


----------



## Sholee

bahhh! I really like the raffle tickets coloring!! I wish we could keep these as collectibles! (even if it was non tradeable!)


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Congrats Dancing shadowsS! <3


----------



## piske

Sholee said:


> bahhh! I really like the raffle tickets coloring!! I wish we could keep these as collectibles! (even if it was non tradeable!)



Yes, the green is boss!!


----------



## TheLegend27

Oblivia said:


> He told you the correct date for your specific timezone.  It shows a day ahead for Laudine due to her living in the future a timezone that's much further ahead - in this case it was past midnight where she lives which is why it says the 15th.  It still would have been the 14th for you.
> 
> It's very likely that you checked your shop transaction log as opposed to your bell transaction log, which happens very frequently.  To view your TBT transactions, follow the steps Peter mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also worth noting that all of these bells are being issued via manual adjustments by the staff, and you will not receive a PM when you're given the bells this way.  You'll have to check your transaction log to see the updated total.



You do realise justin said NOVEMBER not DECEMBER


----------



## Oblivia

TheLegend27 said:


> You do realise justin said NOVEMBER not DECEMBER



Nope, I must have overlooked that in my blissful state of exhaustion.

Even still, check that transaction log!  It seems many people are viewing their shop log by mistake.


----------



## Justin

November...December...same thing honestly


----------



## seliph

The ticket colours are going in a backwards rainbow.... LGBTBT _*CONFIRMED*_


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> November...December...same thing honestly



that's true, retail insanity and turkey dinners for two months   

|
|
|
v​


----------



## N a t

TheLegend27 said:


> You do realise justin said NOVEMBER not DECEMBER



LOL I can't believe someone became TheLegend27. Nicely memed.


----------



## Javocado

awww my tickets lookin' like grapes


----------



## King Dorado

Javocado said:


> awww my tickets lookin' like grapes



or the Seattle Seahawks


----------



## frio hur

if anyone gets a minute, could you check if i did get the 100 bells?  cause i know i put 100 in the abd here but i'm not sure if it was from this event or me simply getting that much from posts.  

i is confused


----------



## King Dorado

frio hur said:


> if anyone gets a minute, could you check if i did get the 100 bells?  cause i know i put 100 in the abd here but i'm not sure if it was from this event or me simply getting that much from posts.
> 
> i is confused



go to currency tab near top of the forum menu tabs, click, then click on bells, then click transactions tab in the dropdown, it will show list of all deposits and expenditures...


----------



## frio hur

found it! thank you king dad and laudine  <3


----------



## SharJoY

Clicking on today's day, is not working for me, it does open a new window, but the bells never arrive.


----------



## sizzi

SharJoY said:


> Clicking on today's day, is not working for me, it does open a new window, but the bells never arrive.



You are probably clicking on yesterday's  (20) and trying to get the prize you got yesterday as today's  (21) is not available yet ^^ 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Justin

Our conductor door for December 21st is now open as of 7:23AM Eastern Time!



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## SharJoY

sizzi said:


> You are probably clicking on yesterday's  (20) and trying to get the prize you got yesterday as today's  (21) is not available yet ^^
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yep, I was.  Thank you.


----------



## Reyrey

Can I has my 100 bells


----------



## Amy-chan

I'm ready for Christmas!


----------



## pinkcotton

Reyrey said:


> Can I has my 100 bells



You don't even have an avatar or signature at all though. You need a Christmas-y avatar and signature for the 100 bells.


----------



## Amy-chan

I didn't get them either.


----------



## WeiMoote

Is my avvy Christmas-y enough?


----------



## mondogecko9

Are my Avatar and Signature Yuletide-y Enough? XD Well, more holiday than Christmas in particular


----------



## Chris

Good evening all!  

The winner of the eighth raffle in our Christmas event is *epoch* winning an absolutely adorable Togepi Egg! One of our usually Easter-exclusive collectibles!

237 tickets were sold for today's raffle. How is it already the 21st!? We are two-thirds of the way through our event already. Christmas is so soon!!


----------



## King Dorado

congrats Epoch!

(those Togepi's were going for a king's ransom last Easter)

- - - Post Merge - - -

congrats Epoch!

(those Togepi's were going for a king's ransom last Easter)


----------



## Xandra

Woah! Nice one epoch! Good luck to everyone for tomorrow's raffle o;


----------



## N a t

Ayyyy, congrazzles epoch. I DON'T WANT THE FREE STUFF TO END D:


----------



## epoch

WOW thank you so much !!! i absolutely love it <33333


----------



## cornimer

Congratulations epoch!


----------



## seliph

So many eggs are being won what holiday is this


----------



## Chris

epoch said:


> WOW thank you so much !!! i absolutely love it <33333



I'm glad you're happy!! The togepi egg is so cute. 



gyro said:


> So many eggs are being won what holiday is this



There are some strange people who are fond of eggnog this time of year.


----------



## Bunnilla

Congrats Epoch! U deserve it :^)


----------



## Chicha

Congrats epoch! Great prize.


----------



## Justin

Eggnog is great don't knock it till you try it


----------



## ZetaFunction

Congrats epoch!  So much eggnog...


----------



## skarmoury

Congrats epoch and to all the previous winners (and good luck to the remaining of us)!! Man, I'm actually crossing my fingers in hopes that someone in the next few days will win a coveted Pok?ball... that'd be a Christmas miracle.


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats epoch on the Togepi egg~


----------



## sej

congrats epoch! ❤


----------



## King Dorado

skarmoury said:


> Congrats epoch and to all the previous winners (and good luck to the remaining of us)!! Man, I'm actually crossing my fingers in hopes that someone in the next few days will win a coveted Pok?ball... that'd be a Christmas miracle.



miracles usually arrive in threes.  which is why the Christmas prophecy in the book of Geisel foretells:

And what happened then? Well...on Bell Tree they say,
That Jeremy's small heart Grew three sizes that day!
And the minute his heart didn't feel quite so tight,
He whipped up pixels through the bright morning light,
And he brought back the Poppers! And brought back Weird Dolls!
And he, HE HIMSELF! The Jer stocked Pokeballs!


----------



## Justin

Our fabulous door for December 22nd is now open as of 4:07AM Eastern Time! Thanks to our handy elf Laudine for today's prize art.



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## LambdaDelta

just what I needed, another mitten


----------



## Ghibli

needed that christmas miracle for any of those wands though, praying to every religious figure like I'm on a death bed.  HELP ME JESUS


----------



## Venn

Still wishing for the chance to win something XD


----------



## Javocado

I got the golden ticket and I'm feeling lucky as hell today lets goooooo


----------



## sej

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=29_uSlEEPSk


----------



## DaCoSim

King Dad said:


> miracles usually arrive in threes.  which is why the Christmas prophecy in the book of Geisel foretells:
> 
> And what happened then? Well...on Bell Tree they say,
> That Jeremy's small heart Grew three sizes that day!
> And the minute his heart didn't feel quite so tight,
> He whipped up pixels through the bright morning light,
> And he brought back the Poppers! And brought back Weird Dolls!
> And he, HE HIMSELF! The Jer stocked Pokeballs!



Omg. This is GREAT!!!! Lmao!!!!!


----------



## f11

It took me a couple of weeks but I got my yuletide on


----------



## Whinterrr

It didn't give me the advent token to get the free mitten?


----------



## Pinkbell

I love the mitten thanks so much!


----------



## N a t

Thank you for the free mitten! Now I have a pair c:


----------



## King Dorado

thanks for the mitten!  

(having a 2016 one creates lineup display options)


----------



## arbra

Thanks for the mitten!!!!!


----------



## Koopa K

Nightmare Before Christmas counts, right? Right? And there's mistletoe in my avatar!


----------



## seliph

If we don't use our mitten ticket will it just disappear like the lights one did?


----------



## mintellect

I'm not buying the mittens. What if the ticket can be used for something else?!


----------



## =Deadpool=

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Diancie Rose said:


> I'm not buying the mittens. What if the ticket can be used for something else?!



Justin said that the tickets are removed if they are not spent. They're not being used for anything else.


----------



## Chris

It snowed here today. For about five minutes. But that still counts, right? Christmas is really coming!! ️

The winner of our ninth raffle is *Nodokana* winning a green balloon! An item usually sold during the TBT Fair. 

There were 265 entries for today's raffle. That's a bit of a jump from the past couple of days! 

Also, a quick reminder: if you have already won a prize on a previous day of the raffle then you are not eligible to enter on any future dates. So please do not purchase a ticket if you have already won a prize in this event. Thank you.


----------



## Xandra

CONGRATS NOOKADANA!  I can't believe this is almost over :c only 2 days left until Christmas...


----------



## cornimer

Congratulations Nodokana!!


----------



## N a t

Congratsss c:


----------



## Chicha

Congrats Nodokana! 

Thank you staff for the winter mitten as well! These days are going by so fast!


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats Nodokana!!! Balloons are awesome-O!!!


----------



## Ghibli

('_')9"  Congrats. **Shakes fist full of envy and pure holiday Grinch spite**


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I updated my avatar and sig. 

Congrats Nodokana! Good luck everyone else for the remaining days of the raffle!!


----------



## Reyrey

pinklolipop34 said:


> You don't even have an avatar or signature at all though. You need a Christmas-y avatar and signature for the 100 bells.



I have a signature but they removed it :[


----------



## NeonxVandal

Congratulations to all the winners :>


----------



## sej

congrats!


----------



## Justin

Our shiny door for December 23rd is now open as of 4:47AM Eastern Time! Holy **** we're giving out a lot of bells now! Ya'll are getting spoiled this year.



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## sej

thank you for the free bells!


----------



## The cub servant

Is my signature and avatar festive enough?

Btw, congratulations to all the winners, and good luck to all of you


----------



## Capeet

Oml those sound effects in the advent calendar are so cute that they still kill me every time.


----------



## Zerous

Changed mine.
I love Christmas!


----------



## N a t

Thanks for the moniessss! Only 2 days left ;_;

moneymoneymoneymoneymoneymutha*****.


----------



## Qwerty111

Is my avatar and signature not festive enough? :c


----------



## Xandra

It's almost over D: Will there be anything for New Year's eve or New Year's day?


----------



## N a t

Xandra said:


> It's almost over D: Will there be anything for New Year's eve or New Year's day?



OMG WHAT IF THERE WERE FIRE WORK COLLECTIBLES FOR NEW YEARS. ;_; I doubt it, but that'd be so effin coo.


----------



## Javocado

i got the cactus cooler ass ticket and i'm feelin lucky let's goooooo


----------



## Chicha

Yay, thank you for the bells!


----------



## toadsworthy

limited edition collectible for the last day of advent calendar.... calling it right now


----------



## Xandra

toadsworthy said:


> limited edition collectible for the last day of advent calendar.... calling it right now



Yep, i feel it coming... Hopefully a little badge that says 2016 or a firework or something kewl :3


----------



## toadsworthy

I am guessing a snowman similar to the other characters


----------



## seliph

I hope it's Snowtyke he is pure


----------



## Zireael

I'm going to miss this event when it's over. I wake up and the first thing I do is open the next door on the calendar and it's EXCITING what have you done to me


----------



## King Dorado

a nice candy cane or holiday wreath would be perfect.


----------



## Chicha

Snowtyke or a firework would be adorable. Hope everyone's having a good Friday!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm calling it on Blue Glow Wand.


----------



## BB-8 fan girl

I would love the green balloon. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## aleshapie

I finally made my stuffs christmasy! 

Happy Christmas Eve Eve!!


----------



## N a t

I got the first ticket for the 24th and that alone was an achievement in my book ;_;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Petey Piranha said:


> I got the first ticket for the 24th and that alone was an achievement in my book ;_;


I just noticed and haven't bought one yet. I think I was either 2nd, 3rd or 4th.


----------



## xenoblade

13th buyer of the new ticket  though the number kinda has me under the suspicion that i'll be even more unlikely to win...


----------



## Chris

Hello darlings!

I am pleased to announce that the winner of our tennth raffle is *sheepie* winning an Easter Egg! Let's mix this bad boy into eggnog for the festive season! 

There were 239 entrants into today's raffle! This is my last night hosting this raffle and I've had a a lot of fun with it. Our lovely Oblivia will take care of the remaining time left of this event. I hope you all have enjoyed the four nights I have been hosting and I hope you have a wonderful holiday season. &#55356;&#57220;


----------



## Oblivia

Too many eggs.  This is rigged.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm so not gonna win tomorrow's. Congrats...


----------



## xenoblade

congrats to sheepie!!! :00


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oblivia said:


> Too many eggs.  This is rigged.


Don't you mean... "This is rigged"? Yeah, you thought I was gonna add an egg pun.


----------



## Bunnilla

Oblivia said:


> Too many eggs.  This is rigged.



Its "This is regged." ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## seliph

All these eggs are someone retaliating against eggnog being called disgusting



Which it still is


----------



## LambdaDelta

bells plz thx


----------



## Chicha

Congrats to sheepie! What an egg-citing surprise!


----------



## Oblivia

shigure said:


> 13th buyer of the new ticket  though the number kinda has me under the suspicion that i'll be even more unlikely to win...



The winner isn't chosen based on ticket number, but rather from an alphabetized list of all the people who purchased the tickets.  The number doesn't affect anything at all and we don't even see who purchased the items in which order due to the way the system numbers each individual item, so you should be safe!


----------



## Mars Adept

Oblivia said:


> The winner isn't chosen based on ticket number, but rather from an alphabetized list of all the people who purchased the tickets.  The number doesn't affect anything at all and we don't even see who purchased the items in which order due to the way the system numbers each individual item, so you should be safe!



You could've said that towards the beginning of the event.


----------



## Ghibli

get out @ eggnog haters


----------



## Oblivia

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> You could've said that towards the beginning of the event.



There wasn't any need as it doesn't actually change anything; I'm simply saying that someone who happened to buy an "unlucky" ticket number doesn't need to worry.


----------



## Justin

Oblivia said:


> Too many eggs.  This is rigged.



Who scrambled the raffle?


----------



## DaCoSim

Justin said:


> Who scrambled the raffle?





Eggcellent!!! Let the egg puns begin!!! (And 4 months early!!!!)

Oblivia, you really need to add mistletoe to your avatar! Lmao!!!


----------



## Ghibli

Snowflakes are falling, my hands are in a praying motion and I'm hoping I get some christmas goodies, with a side of eggnog !


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Did someone already win the snowflake raffle? I haven't seen mention of it since I got my ticket so I was just wondering...


----------



## Justin

It's almost over! The second-to-last festive door for December 24th is now open as of 3:00AM Eastern Time. Boys and girls, collect your bells!



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## Mars Adept

I just got it. Thanks, staff.


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> bells plz thx



so which of you yolks on staff is shelling out the bells? do I need to egg you on about it first?


----------



## sej

congrats sheepie!


----------



## alesha

I forgot about the advent calendar...
Congrats to everyone who's won so far!
I've got a Christmas signature, take a look. I only have paint so it'll have to do...


----------



## Araie

Congrats sheepie! Also, I love the snow.


----------



## Justin

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Did someone already win the snowflake raffle? I haven't seen mention of it since I got my ticket so I was just wondering...



Yes, it's in the post for the advent calendar day following the raffle.


----------



## Nicole.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Peter

Hey everyone, *Merry Christmas Eve*!

Just a quick note to say that all the Deck the Halls bells should be up to date. Remember you *don't receive a notification*, so check your transaction log if you're still expecting them, as per this post:



Peter said:


> To check if you've received your bells without a notification, you can check your transaction log. To do this, click the number of bells next to your name in the sidebar, and click the transactions button at the of the box that pops up. If you've received them, you should have a message saying that I've adjusted your bells with the message "Deck the Halls".



If you still believe you deserve them and I may have just skipped over you by mistake, I'm sorry and let me know and I'll put it right!

Thanks


----------



## Stalfos

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## Antonio

What did i do to deserve this kind of punishment? Well, there's a lot of reasons why i deserve any sort of punishment BUT why this punishment and why did i get it. 

(I'm talking about the negative -1 advent tokens, for anyone who don't get it)


----------



## Xandra

Antonio said:


> What did i do to deserve this kind of punishment? Well, there's a lot of reasons why i deserve any sort of punishment BUT why this punishment and why did i get it.
> 
> (I'm talking about the negative -1 advent tokens, for anyone who don't get it)



Because you have to spend it the same day or they take it away from you, i think they already said that? Or am i wrong


----------



## Peg

Happy holidays!


----------



## Justin

Antonio said:


> What did i do to deserve this kind of punishment? Well, there's a lot of reasons why i deserve any sort of punishment BUT why this punishment and why did i get it.
> 
> (I'm talking about the negative -1 advent tokens, for anyone who don't get it)



How the hell did you manage that

I checked and you're the only one, congrats.


----------



## Antonio

Justin said:


> How the hell did you manage that
> 
> I checked and you're the only one, congrats.



Ikr, idk how but i think tom did it.


----------



## Bunnilla

The mods are so mean to me, they are removing my bells instead of giving :'(


----------



## Nightmares

Bunnilla said:


> The mods are so mean to me, they are removing my bells instead of giving :'(
> View attachment 191090



Huuuh, why'd they do that T_____________T


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bunnilla said:


> The mods are so mean to me, they are removing my bells instead of giving :'(
> View attachment 191090


I guess that's TBT's closest thing you can get if you're on TBT's Naughty list.


----------



## tae

am i festive enough? bc nutcracker zenyatta is beautiful!


----------



## N a t

Holy COW 53 bells today. Thanks guys, and I LOVE that the forum is snowing oml thank you so much to whoever made it snow, because irl I am having a green Christmas again this year


----------



## vanillabear

Is anyone else not recieving bells? I did the calendar yesterday and today, I clicked claim but I still haven't even gotten yesterdays bells


----------



## Javocado

i got my root beer ass ticket and i'm feelin' lucky
let's gooooooo


----------



## King Dorado

i put fair pinwheel on my Christmas list this year...


----------



## aleshapie

King Dad said:


> i put fair pinwheel on my Christmas list this year...



OMG! So did I!! A RED ONE!!


----------



## N a t

Ever since I got my hammer, there isn't anything I'm dying to get. From the released collectibles at least. However I wouldn't mind winning something that one of my friends wants, so that I could feel awesome for giving it to them LMAO. I know what some of you guys want c;


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wanna put a の on my list. I want them TBT!


----------



## seliph

If I get a pink feather I'll stop bashing eggnog


----------



## Chris

eun said:


> am i festive enough? bc nutcracker zenyatta is beautiful!



I was so happy when I unlocked that skin. I'll be that one loser who is still using the Nutcracker skin in summertime.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I just wanna get a glow wand collectible so I can hold it while drinking eggnog...


----------



## Cress

Finally got a ꜰᴇsᴛɪᴠᴇ avi and signature. 

Enjoy your Christmas Eve! Or day if you're in a +12 timezone or something


----------



## toadsworthy

the link to the advent calendar isn't working for me? the 24th door won't activate...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got it to work on my phone thankfully! Merry Christmas eve to everyone


----------



## Oblivia

Hey everyone!  I'm back for the last two days of our holiday raffle, and I thought we'd do things a little different (and more festive!) going forward.  Since it's the holidays and all, I'm going to be drawing *two* winners as opposed to one, that way more of you will have a chance at winning some of these otherwise next to impossible to obtain pixel blobs. 

Now, let's give a big congratulations to *TykiButterfree* who's won a う (pink Japanese house), and *FlyingSpaghetti* who's won a Fair Pinwheel!  This is a nice and welcome break from all these eggs...

We had a total of 222 tickets sold for this raffle.  Thanks to everyone who bought a ticket, and I'll be back tomorrow to announce our final two winners!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to both winners! Good collectibles going around ^^


----------



## Crash

congrats to both of you & everyone's else who's won so far!


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats guys!!! 

Luving the snow, mod-e-o's!!! So festive!!?


----------



## N a t

Congrats to the winners! (OMG PLz don't let King Dad find out someone won a pinwheel right after he said he wanted one, i cri for him)


----------



## Xandra

Congrats to the winners! Only 1 more day, December went by very fast, in just 2 hours i'll go to sleep and wake up on Christmas D:, then it'll be 2017 just a few days later!


----------



## cornimer

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Araie

Congratulations guys! Enjoy your lovely collectibles, and merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats to all the winners so far!


----------



## piske

How exciting! X) Happy Christmas, everyone! <3


----------



## Silversea

I miss advent calendars that go to New Year's...

Loving the interactive TBT calendar, though!


----------



## LyraVale

Oh wow, I'm LOVING the snow, it's so pretty and peaceful. 

Thank you to the TBT powers that be, for the advent calendar gifts and raffle fun.

Congrats to all the winners and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## jiny

congrats to those two winners


----------



## seliph

Congrats winners! MErry christmas everyone


----------



## Justin

OMG IT'S CHRISTMAS!!! We're wishing you a Merry Christmas today from all of us on The Bell Tree staff. Of course, the very last advent door for December 25th is now open as of 3:18AM Eastern Time, and it's a delicious one! Check out the calendar for a special present from Jingle and Santa Laudine.

We may keep this one open _slightly_ longer than the typical ~24 hours for the finale, but don't delay as it will be taken down without notice when it does go!



​
*Things to Know:*


Spoiler




Click or tap on the door with a character's face for each day to receive a free prize on us for the holidays! Of course, you can't open a door before the day comes.
Each door will only be available until the next one opens, so for approximately 24 hours each. You can still see the prizes you've missed, but you cannot claim them.
You may need to hard refresh (CTRL+F5) or clear your cache at times to see the latest door open when we update the calendar. Please try this first if you cannot see the latest prize before posting for help.
Some older browsers may experience glitches. Please make sure to use the most updated version of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, or Edge if possible.
Turn your sound up! 




*Click here to head to the Advent Calendar hub!*​


----------



## Aquari

nice what a cute candy cane! im guessing its only temporary though?


----------



## Justin

Teabagel said:


> nice what a cute candy cane! im guessing its only temporary though?



Nope, this one is all yours forever!

Well, until you eat it.


----------



## Ghibli

It's my first Christmas on here, but I actually really enjoyed the whole month of december because of it ^^ ! Thanks for giving me something extra to look forward to everyday staff & the kind people who wished me a happy holidays !


----------



## LambdaDelta

thx4food staff ilu

- - - Post Merge - - -




Justin said:


> OMG IT'S CHRISTMAS!!! We're wishing you a Merry Christmas today from all of us on The Bell Tree staff. Of course, the very last advent door for December 24th is now open as of 3:18AM Eastern Time, and it's a delicious one! Check out the calendar for a special present from Jingle and Santa Laudine.





Justin said:


> the very last advent door for December 24th





Justin said:


> December 24th



lol ok


----------



## KlopiTackle

thanks for the candy cane! :3
I hope this site continues to be great in 2017 too!


----------



## Meliara

You should have heard my squeal upon seeing the candy cane. Lol.  I <3 you Laudine!!


----------



## Laudine

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope you'll have a great holiday and new year! Enjoy the candy cane 

...I'm really craving some candy canes and eggnog now.


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> lol ok



woops

copy paste strikes again


----------



## Kaiserin

Merry Christmas to all~
and thank you for the collectible!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ps thanks for reminding me I should get to work on getting my animal crossing music rips all sorted out and ready for use


----------



## cIementine

merry christmas everyone, thanks for the collectible.


----------



## King Dorado

HOORAYYYY!!

(i'm such a dork)

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you Santa Laudine!!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Awww, and it matches so well with the other Christmas collectibles, thanks Laudine, and the rest of the great staff! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Amy-chan

Sucks if you live in a place where Christmas is only celebrated on the 24th...


----------



## Zireael

Absolutely love it! Thank you so much for putting the calendar and collectibles together for us, it's been so much fun opening them every day. Good luck to everyone in the last raffle tonight, and Merry Christmas, TBT!


----------



## skarmoury

I had a hunch the last day was going to bring in a good collectible of sorts-- and would you look at that! It's such an adorable candy cane. ^^ Thank you to Santa Laudine for it, and thank you to the hardworking staff as always! Happy Holidays y'all. <3


----------



## NeonxVandal

Awesome advent calendar, love the candy cane! Thank you Santa Laudine and the tbt staff. Merry Christmas!♡


----------



## jiny

i like the candy cane


----------



## piske

Yay, the candy cane is so adorable c: Thank you! <3


----------



## Araie

Merry Christmas to everyone, and special thanks to Laudine for the lovely festive candy cane.


----------



## mogyay

merry christmas guys! this little candy cane is adorable!


----------



## Seroja

Merry Christmas everyone! Thank you Santa Laudine for the super cute candy cane <333


----------



## AccfSally

The candy cane is so cute! Thank you!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

Merry Christmas everyone! The candy cane is adorable <3 Thank you so much!


----------



## sej

merry christmas!
thank you for the candy cane! it's so adorable!


----------



## Sweetley

What a awesome candy cane! Thank you very much for it! 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm loving the candy cane!  Merry Christmas, hope you all have a good one!


----------



## SharJoY

Merry Christmas everyone!

Thank you to the staff, for another wonderful event, I so enjoyed getting up every morning and getting on here to click on the advent calendar.....a little bit of JoY each day for me.

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Bunnilla

It's so adorable, tysm staff! ^^


----------



## DaCoSim

Merry merry Christmas tbt'ers!!! 

Laudine, the Christmas collectible is perfect!!!!


----------



## AquaStrudel

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! Crazy how is the day is already here, huh? I also congratulate everyone who has won the raffles!! Tysm staff <3


----------



## p e p p e r

Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks for the adorable candy cane!


----------



## N a t

OMG This candy cane is so precious! Thank you staff! You've outdone yourself again with the great art and collectibles, Laudine!  Happy Holidays guys! Thanks for makig my year here a great one!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Congrats again to all of the raffle winners, and the candy cane was a really nice surprise!
Merry Christmas (to anyone who's celebrating it) and happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ooh! I won a raffle! No way!  What is the symbol on the house? I never knew what the houses were for. They are cute though.

Merry Christmas TBT! And thanks for the candy cane!


----------



## Cascade

Merry Christmas everyone c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

I may not have won the event. But at least the advent made up for it. Congrats to the winners!

Oh, and Merry Christmas too.


----------



## seliph

The candy cane is adorable Laudine <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Thank you Santa Laudine for the cute candy cane!  

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Skyfall

The candy cane is awesome and the calendar was super fun.  Thank you for putting this together, guys!


----------



## aleshapie

Merry Christmas er'ybody!! I cannot wait to crunch on my candy cane!! Laudine, you da best! 

(AND ITS A NEW RED COLLECTIBLE YASSS!)


----------



## N a t

The candy cane seriously matches my avi so well, I may display it year round ^^


----------



## stained_cheri

Thank you admin for the collectible!!

Merry Christmas everyone.

I also have my Christmas-themed signature <3


----------



## cornimer

Thank you so much for the candy cane collectible! Laudine did a great job, it looks incredible. This event has been a lot of fun!


----------



## toadsworthy

Laudine the Christmas MVP! Great event and thanks for the bells / collectible! Everyone have a great holiday


----------



## Pinkbell

Thanks for the candy cane. I love it ^^


----------



## Oblivia

The time has come for our 12th and final raffle winners to be announced.  I still can't believe it's already Christmas Day!  Time to chill out with a good movie and cover myself in cats, because... you know.  I like cats.

As promised, I have two winners to announce for this final raffle.  Congratulations to *Luna Moonbug* who's won a Flower Glow Wand, and *Darius-The-Fox* who's won a Red Feather - appropriate colors for the season, yes?!  I'll be sending those over momentarily. 

Thank you to everyone who showed interest and purchased tickets for these raffles!  Both Tina and I had an amazing time hosting them, and I hope all of you have a very Merry Christmas (or happy holidays if Christmas isn't your jam).


----------



## sizzi

Thanks for the fun yet suspenseful giveaways and congrats to all the lucky winners 

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Blueskyy

Congrats and thanks for another nice event. I enjoyed it and I'm sure you guys got to relax a bit more too compared to the jamboree last year.  Thank you!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats everyone. This was a fun event.


----------



## N a t

Thanks for all the hard work you guys do, and the great gifts!


----------



## Xandra

Congrats to all of the winners! c,: Can't wait to see what's up for New Years Eve and New Years Day!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys. I calculated the maximum amount of TBT you get if you've went through the entire Advent Calender.

204 TBT!

And having a Christmas Avatar and Signature will earn you 100 TBT. Adding that earns...

304 TBT!!!

Thank the Staff you got that many TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Even though I didn't win everything, I still enjoyed entering the raffles and absolutely adored the advent calendar.  Thanks for the free TBT and collectibles!  Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Trundle

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Halloqueen

Darn, I was hoping to win something. Alas. 

Congratulations to all of the winners and thanks to all of the staff who made the Advent Calendar and raffles possible. It was fun. I hope you all have had a Merry Christmas or other holiday you celebrate and that you have a very Happy New Year.


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to all the winners, and Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## roseflower

Happy holidays everyone
Thanks for the advent calendar, it was a lot of fun, and congrats to all the raffle winners!
The candy cane is so cute, thank you Laudine<3


----------



## Aniko

Congrat to the winners and thanks for all the gifts! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I love the candy cane. So cute especially with that bow.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Rio_

Happy Holidays! 

Thank you Santa Laudine for the adorable candy cane!! ^_^ And thank you to everyone who worked on the advent calender- I had so much fun checking it every day! <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> *Luna Moonbug* who's won a Flower Glow Wand



this is so perfectly fitting


----------



## sej

congrats to all of the winners!!
thank you staff for giving out so much tbt and for hosting these raffles! ❤
happy holidays everyone! ❤❤


----------



## Zireael

Well I had a lot of fun with this event every day. Congrats to those who won something, and thank you so much to the staff for putting this together and giving us a ridiculously generous amount of TBT. Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Chicha

Congratulations to everyone who won something from the raffles! It's been a blast. Thank you staff for being so kind to all of us this holiday season! I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday season! Happy Holidays


----------



## Red Cat

It's not Christmas anymore. Please change the top of the page so it no longer reflects an expired holiday.  Like do a New Year's countdown or something. This new trend of Christmas after Christmas needs to die.


----------



## King Dorado

Red Cat said:


> It's not Christmas anymore. Please change the top of the page so it no longer reflects an expired holiday.  Like do a New Year's countdown or something. This new trend of Christmas after Christmas needs to die.



No, that is incorrect.  Despite the forum's giveaway calendar, Christmastide, also known as the twelve days of Christmas, in fact begins on Christmas day and runs through Jan.5th (Epiphany Eve, aka Twelfthnight).


----------



## Justin

Well folks, the end of the Advent Calendar is finally here. We left this final door open for a good while into Boxing Day, but it is now closed. The item remains in the Shop for just a few more hours as there are a shocking amount of people with the tokens but no candy cane for god knows why...

This was a lot of fun to put together and run, despite being a very repetitive nightly task of mine for two weeks! We might see it back next year... or we might not. Who knows! Not us! Hope you all had a lovely day yesterday. I certainly did!



Red Cat said:


> It's not Christmas anymore. Please change the top of the page so it no longer reflects an expired holiday.  Like do a New Year's countdown or something. This new trend of Christmas after Christmas needs to die.



Did Christmas hurt you friend


----------



## King Dorado

noooo, they be stealin' my Ticket!







my souvenir special snowflake raffle ticketeeeeee!!!  
(and last year's tooooo!!)
whyyyyyyyyy




			
				Justi said:
			
		

> Well folks, the end of the Advent Calendar is finally here. We left this final door open for a good while into Boxing Day, but it is now closed. The item remains in the Shop for just a few more hours as there are a shocking amount of people with the tokens but no candy cane for god knows why...



say, maybe you guys could raffle away the extra candy canes that dont get picked up...  
or maybe sell them in the shop for, say, 25o tbt...


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> Well folks, the end of the Advent Calendar is finally here. We left this final door open for a good while into Boxing Day, but it is now closed. The item remains in the Shop for just a few more hours as there are a shocking amount of people with the tokens but no candy cane for god knows why...
> 
> This was a lot of fun to put together and run, despite being a very repetitive nightly task of mine for two weeks! We might see it back next year... or we might not. Who knows! Not us! Hope you all had a lovely day yesterday. I certainly did!
> 
> 
> 
> Did Christmas hurt you friend



I will gladly take any unused tokens and get me some more candy canes. :-0

And thank you for the nightly work you did so that we could get up each morning for a wee bit of anticipation and JoY when we opened each days "door".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Why haven't people gotten their candy canes?!  I personally think this collectible is adorable, so I don't know why some people haven't gotten theirs.


----------



## Red Cat

Justin said:


> Did Christmas hurt you friend



No. I enjoyed Christmas. I just think the holiday loses any kind of meaning it still has if people continue celebrating it after Christmas. When it's December 25 it's like who cares because people will still be celebrating tomorrow anyway. So I'm not starting a war against Christmas; I'm starting a war against post-Christmas Christmas. Anyway, thank you guys for taking down Jingle and replacing him with the snowmen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why haven't people gotten their candy canes?!  I personally think this collectible is adorable, so I don't know why some people haven't gotten theirs.



The pop-up is kind of deceptive. It says you have received a candy cane, but in reality you only get the advent token which you then have to exchange for the candy cane. I can see why some members got confused by this. Next time it should say something like "You have received an advent token. Use it to buy a candy cane from Jingle's Sled."


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well then.  _Somebody_ is tired of the holidays, aren't they?


----------



## Red Cat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well then.  _Somebody_ is tired of the holidays, aren't they?



If you think about it, if every day were a holiday, then no day would be a holiday. I just happen to think that moderation is a good thing since puking all over the place isn't fun.


----------



## King Dorado

Red Cat said:


> If you think about it, if every day were a holiday, then no day would be a holiday. I just happen to think that moderation is a good thing since puking all over the place isn't fun.



its not that Christmas takes too long to end, it is supposed to be from December 25 to January 5, after all.  Its that Christmas starts too early, thanks to our retail culture.  I was in Target yesterday on the 26th, and all of the Christmas stuff was gone and the store was filled with Valentine's Day wares-- seven weeks early!


----------



## Colton S

Darn. Looks like I missed this. I guess I have good reason to constantly check the website. Oh well. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Nena

Happy holidays to all


----------



## Skyfall

Has the raffle for the snowflake happened?  Who won?


----------



## uwuzumakii

Skyfall said:


> Has the raffle for the snowflake happened?  Who won?



I know it ended, but I can't remember who one.


----------



## King Dorado

it was won by Gir


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Why isn't this closed?  Lol.


----------



## Blueskyy

Because it is still the holidays. I mean I'm still off work and still being a lazy you know what so hey!!! Keep it open until 2017 bahaha


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Since I'll be out when it actually turns 2017 (in UK at least!) I'll say this now- HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I hope 2017 is better than 2016... Haha


----------



## SensaiGallade

Wheres the countdown?!


----------

